# The Les Paul thread



## budda (Jul 9, 2022)

It’s like @STRHelvete dared me to. 

Post your les pauls. Not your PRS or Harley Bentons or ESP EC’s, those can have their own threads. 

Post your les pauls.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 9, 2022)

I can't resist. I get asked a lot every time I post it so:

1975 Gibson LP Custom
Some sort of PAFs
Refretted this year with SS medium frets
Dad was original purchaser in 1976, I got it in maybe 1997 or so. 25-26 years ago.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 9, 2022)

hmmm, let me just check the link here... 

www.thegearpage.net 

There we go...


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 9, 2022)

The ones I play the most. They're only Epiphones but they are Les Pauls


----------



## drb (Jul 9, 2022)

Love me some Les Pauls.

1990 Standard that I'm absolutely in love with. The wood grain, the checking, the playability, the pickups, everything is exactly what I want in a Les Paul.







I have a wine red studio from 2004, too. I sadly don't have any photos to hand right now though.


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 9, 2022)

This thread couldn't have been posted at a better time. Like @budda, I've been GASing for a LPC for months on end. The recent price hike pushed a new one above what I wanted to pay, but used prices have been insane too!

All that said, I just snagged this one second-hand from the original owner at a good price. It was from their Mod Collection. Has a VOS finish that I'll probably buff out. Comes with a Dirty Fingers in the bridge.


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 9, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> I can't resist. I get asked a lot every time I post it so:
> 
> 1975 Gibson LP Custom
> Some sort of PAFs
> ...


I love Norlin era LPCs. All of the quirky specs are cool to me. Especially the volute.


----------



## budda (Jul 9, 2022)

Black knobs on that one at once haha


----------



## tedtan (Jul 9, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> I can't resist. I get asked a lot every time I post it so:
> 
> 1975 Gibson LP Custom
> Some sort of PAFs
> ...


Those should be T Tops if they are original. Do they have the T like this?


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 9, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Those should be T Tops if they are original. Do they have the T like this?
> 
> View attachment 110404


Nope, they aren't original either. My dad replaced them with what he thinks are some PAFs and threw away the original. Here's the catalog scan.


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 9, 2022)

budda said:


> Black knobs on that one at once haha


Haha it's funny you mention that...I told my wife I'm getting black knobs and she was against it. She doesn't play so it doesn't matter what she thinks 

Also ordered some Grover locking tuners with keystone pegs.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 9, 2022)

budda said:


> Black knobs on that one at once haha


NO BLACK KNOBS! Go sit in the corner!


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 9, 2022)

It's definitely getting black knobs haha!


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 9, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> It's definitely getting black knobs haha!


Oh wait..yours. I thought he was talking about the plaintop one. We were gonna fight


----------



## tedtan (Jul 9, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Nope, they aren't original either. My dad replaced them with what he thinks are some PAFs and threw away the original. Here's the catalog scan.
> View attachment 110405


Cool. When did he get the PAFs?


----------



## Edika (Jul 9, 2022)

My Gibson LP, it came originally with Burstbuckers and they didn't stay long. I've tried several sets but the Seymour Duncan Distortions are the ones that have won. Non weight relieved and freaking heavy lol!


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 9, 2022)

2020 Standard 50s neck


----------



## coupe89 (Jul 9, 2022)

My 2016 Standard


----------



## odibrom (Jul 9, 2022)

... so, someone finally opened the firewood guitars thread... 
... please keep on posting dad guitars...
... don't forget to check on your chiropractor when done with the photos...
... those "old time" photo filters are doing wonders for these guitars...
... museum time for the kids here at the SSO playing ground...
... do you know how to play _stairway to heaven_?...
... is this a time capsule thread?...
... please call the archaeologist, we've found hard to date man made utensils...
... damn, someone dug this thread from the Pre-Internet era...
... Parkinson riffage is on fire today!...
... these are fine sculpted full scale wood paper weights...
... those trees deserved a better end...
... don't hurt yourself... better yet, don't hurt me...
...

... me runs away from the firing squad... I'll just wave my hand and say _move along, move along_... _you are not going to ban this poster/poser_ (waving hand continues)...


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 9, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... so, someone finally opened the firewood guitars thread...
> ... please keep on posting dad guitars...
> ... don't forget to check on your chiropractor when done with the photos...
> ... those "old time" photo filters are doing wonders for these guitars...
> ...


.....Sir, this is a Wendy's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2022)

While I don't own one... I've been thinking about it.


----------



## BaliGod (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 10, 2022)

Customs with nickel hardware are my jam.


----------



## xzacx (Jul 10, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Customs with nickel hardware are my jam.
> 
> View attachment 110427


I love this look. I really stupidly sold a Norlin with nickel about a month after I had the fretless wonder frets replaced with stainless jumbos because I had “too many LP style guitars” at the time. Now, that’s the only one I’d like to have back. Those original t-tops sounded so aggressive.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jul 10, 2022)

My 2008 Axcess and 1996 Classic. Love these guitars to death.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 10, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Cool. When did he get the PAFs?


He doesn't remember. He's in poor health with a really bad memory


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's my 2015 classic only way I could afford it was all the 2015 specs sent the blues dads into a fit so they were blowing them out over 40% off. I love it the fingerboard is unreal not sure what it is about it but just a super nice piece of rosewood almost like polished feeling its so smooth but still feels open and warm.




Sadly couple years later my son knocked it over resulting in the dreaded headstock crack. Did a DIY repair of it. It's ugly AF but I can deal with the aesthetic end of it some other time. Swapped the robot tuners to locking Grovers then as well.



And here it is back to life. i want to toy with pickups as it has super 57 pickups which are decent but a little too mushy for me.


Also blank truss rod cover took forever to get because of covid but have replaced that too so that helps ugly headstock haha. I have a sweet old Epiphone too from 1999 just no decent pics at the moment.

Edit: I also replaced the titanium nut with the tusq adjustable one last string change


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 10, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While I don't own one... I've been thinking about it.



That Cantrell one is calling to me as well haha just would need to swap for locking keystone tuners or at least swap the buttons as the kidneys just look wrong


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 10, 2022)

‘89 LPC and a custom I had built around 2010. LPC has Painkillers in it. 

The custom while it looks like a Standard has some different specs. Gold MOP for the inlays and logo, ebony board, jumbo SS frets, which weren’t as common back then. Both are heavyweights, over 10 lbs each.


----------



## budda (Jul 10, 2022)

@USMarine75 has the Epi Wino and he loves it iirc.

I'm a little late to my own party. The ones I own right now (because I've sold two this year already):






2022 68RI Les Paul Custom
2021 R9 in Royal Teaburst
1996 Standard - slimmest neck of the bunch fwiw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2022)

budda said:


> @USMarine75 has the Epi Wino and he loves it iirc.
> 
> I'm a little late to my own party. The ones I own right now (because I've sold two this year already):
> 
> ...


He has several Epis and loves them. I think it's about time I finally got one. 
Another reason I specifically want a black Studio is so I can sate the Rammstein fanboy in me. Paul from Rammstein's main guitar in the mid-2000s was a black Studio.

Plus the burst one also looks really sick.


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 10, 2022)

budda said:


> @USMarine75 has the Epi Wino and he loves it iirc.
> 
> I'm a little late to my own party. The ones I own right now (because I've sold two this year already):
> 
> ...


Nice group! Do you notice a difference in fit/finish and overall quality between the2 modern ones and the '96?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 10, 2022)

budda said:


> @USMarine75 has the Epi Wino and he loves it iirc.
> 
> I'm a little late to my own party. The ones I own right now (because I've sold two this year already):
> 
> ...


Those late 90s early 2000s black standards are such a slick look. Although the other two both amazing as well.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 10, 2022)

Here are mine, but my Edwards crashed the party too.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jul 10, 2022)

Crappy quick phone pics but here they are.

Double cut LP
Epi quilt top
Epi semi-hollow


----------



## jwade (Jul 10, 2022)

New phone doesn't have any pictures of my baritone LP, but here's one I had on Instagram from when I had a 90 gauge for tuning to E/dropped D


----------



## nickgray (Jul 10, 2022)

jwade said:


> New phone doesn't have any pictures of my baritone LP, but here's one I had on Instagram from when I had a 90 gauge for tuning to E/dropped D
> View attachment 110457



The 5th string and the 6th string are like you vs the guy she told you not to worry about.


----------



## budda (Jul 10, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Nice group! Do you notice a difference in fit/finish and overall quality between the2 modern ones and the '96?


The guy I bought the 96 from said it was basically left under a bed for a long time, he had it and didn't really use it, so it's just aged without much use. The logo looks a little rough and the finish has sunk into the wood a tiny bit. In my opinion (and not jamming with people means no one else has formed one yet ) it's a really good guitar and not a slouch against the CS. At some point it had some temperature shock as the binding is cracked at the frets in some places (can't feel it). I took the 96 to try out a '76 LPC and the 96 very much so felt and sounded comparable but different. I was shocked to say the least (and still wanted said '76 of course).

It's very likely partially placebo but the CS just feel like more attention to detail was paid. I bought the '96 to attempt to kill LPC lust and for faux doom riffing and it does that very well. The R9 is here because I sold my really cool PRS MC594 and it came up for sale the next day  (and it's 7lbs 15oz).

The biggest difference between the 96 and the CS pair is that the 96 has a slim C neck that was catalogued as '59 (same as studios and "base" customs). I have a custom built singlecut where I asked for the LP studio neck shape, and it feels more like a D compared to the 96. The bridge pickup in the 96 is also hotter than the other two so it has a more modern sound, which I like (variety ).

I'm not sure that's a great answer, but the fact that I didn't immediately list the 96 when the 68Ri showed up speaks volumes to me haha.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 10, 2022)

Turd Ferguson said:


> Crappy quick phone pics but here they are.
> 
> Double cut LP
> Epi quilt top
> ...


Did you put the blacked out hardware on the lemon quilt or did it come like that? I've been thinking about doing that to mine....looks really nice.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jul 10, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Did you put the blacked out hardware on the lemon quilt or did it come like that? I've been thinking about doing that to mine....looks really nice.



It's 100% factory.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 10, 2022)

some more.....


----------



## BabUShka (Jul 10, 2022)

My Les Paul Classic 2017. Plays like warm knife through butter. 

Loaded with Seymour Duncan SH1 and BKP Emerald in bridge. Tried a ton of different pickups in this one, the Emerald nailed it.


----------



## Edika (Jul 10, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 110459


Is this a Gibson? Looks really cool but quite unusual, especially the inlay in the 12th fret.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 10, 2022)

Edika said:


> Is this a Gibson? Looks really cool but quite unusual, especially the inlay in the 12th fret.


No it's an Epiphone. It's called an Epiphone Nightfall...basically a LP studio but with an FR and an ebony fretboard. They come stock with EMG HZ which sound like high pitched fart so they went and were replaced with EMG 81/85. I had a het set in but they sounded too good for this guitar (not worthy) so I put them in something else and this got the something elses 81/85 as hand me downs. As guitars they are on the low side ok....you could get them for about $250 USD used before pandemic inflation raised the price up to about $700-$1000 used which is stupid overpriced.


----------



## owlexifry (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## budda (Jul 10, 2022)

*taps the sign


----------



## Adieu (Jul 10, 2022)

owlexifry said:


> View attachment 110463
> 
> 
> View attachment 110464



What's that top one?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 10, 2022)

I sold my LP recently but I had it for 15 years so i'll post pics:


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 10, 2022)

One of the more unique weight relief methods......


----------



## owlexifry (Jul 10, 2022)

Adieu said:


> What's that top one?


i built it from a kit. (dimarzio tone zone fitted)



budda said:


> *taps the sign


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While I don't own one... I've been thinking about it.


Do it.


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 10, 2022)

I miss my old LP w/BKP alnico Nailbombs. Thing was sick. I feel like my next 6 string will be another Les Paul, maybe a custom/black beauty.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 10, 2022)

owlexifry said:


> i built it from a kit. (dimarzio tone zone fitted)



Damn that looks nice for a kit guitar

What kit?


----------



## owlexifry (Jul 10, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Damn that looks nice for a kit guitar
> 
> What kit?


thanks! many coats of danish oil went into this one.

bought from this website in April last year.








Singlecut 1 HB Electric Guitar Kit


This kit has everything you need: starting from all the parts and electronics, down to detailed wiring instructions. Handpicked Raw Wood: Rosewood Fretboard, Mahogany Body straight from our lumberjack Old School Design: 1 tone, 1 volume. Simple. Powerful Tone: Powerful sound with a bridge...




thefretwire.com


----------



## Mot90DaD (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## budda (Jul 11, 2022)

I sold my goldtop 4 weeks ago and every time I see one I still drool a little


----------



## astokes1994 (Jul 11, 2022)

Rotatous said:


> I miss my old LP w/BKP alnico Nailbombs. Thing was sick. I feel like my next 6 string will be another Les Paul, maybe a custom/black beauty.
> 
> View attachment 110487
> 
> View attachment 110488


Man, I dig this look a lot. It's giving me Fender Aerodyne vibes, very very clean and simple in the best way.


----------



## ErockRPh (Jul 11, 2022)

My Epiphone LP Prophecy EX. Everything about this guitar is heavy


----------



## loganflynn294 (Jul 11, 2022)

Oooooh I like this thread! I've whittled down my main Les Pauls to just three. Had a few other good ones over the years but these are the three I'll never part with:

First is a 2000 Custom. The white has turned a nice yellowish cream color, it's also got tons of rear wear and mojo. I'm assuming it had a headstock break at some point since the back of the neck and headstock have been re-sprayed. It has a Motor City Pickups Afwayu in the bridge and is easily the most resonant guitar I have; you can feel the notes vibrating in the neck while playing, only other guitars I've had that resonated like that were some high end PRS'.







Next is my Les Paul Halcyon Bill Kelliher model. It's basically just a Standard with a 60's Slip Taper neck profile and a killer goldburst finish. I swapped out the cream plastics for black and replaced the pickups. There's a Motor City Pickups Hell Baby in the bridge and whatever random uncovered pickup I had lying around for the neck 






The one that gets the most play time right now is a 2020 Standard 50's goldtop. The neck size and profile is the closest thing to a Historic I've played, it's thick and meaty but fits in my huge hands perfectly. I'm not big on the stock pickups so I replaced the bridge with a Motor City Pickups alnico Nuke and installed the stock pickups cover on it. I hate shiny nickel hardware so I gave everything more of a brushed nickel finish. Also replaced the gross pinkish cream pickup rings with Historic rings. Those actually looked worse at first since they were so shiny and bright white. After some work aging them they look much better. Just waiting for a new poker chip for the toggle switch and It'll look almost identical to an R7 from a distance


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 11, 2022)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I sold my LP recently but I had it for 15 years so i'll post pics:


I really like the Menace line. It's a shame that they didn't extend it to Vs and Explorers


----------



## StevenC (Jul 11, 2022)

Not mine, but it's living here for a while. It's a friend's '79 Standard with the goofy headstock, volute, 3 piece neck, and 3 piece top. I am definitely a Les Paul person.


----------



## DECEMBER (Jul 11, 2022)

Epiphone Les Paul Muse. Seymour Duncan jazz/JB. All plastic parts and screws replaced with black. Gotoh roller bridge. String Butler. Custom printed truss rod cover from PhiladelphiaLuthierTools.com. Just needs black tuners and nut.
55 38 28 21w 16 11.5, drop-D, A=432Hz, mix of D'Addario and Kalium strings.
Covered the cream binding with black pinstriping tape.
I wish I still had my Gibson Les Paul Gothic (w/moon & star inlay @12th). Sold it when homeless. Biggest regret of my life.
Got this Epi almost all black but it has that 'metallic' black finish that just isn't quite right. And there's nothing I can do about the binding on the neck.
DECEMBERmusic.org
Garbage camera!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 11, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> I really like the Menace line. It's a shame that they didn't extend it to Vs and Explorers


Yeah I think it would look great as a V or Explorer for sure.
One thing I like about the Menace line was the EVO Gold frets on the ebony fretboard.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 11, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Has a VOS finish that I'll probably buff out. Comes with a Dirty Fingers in the bridge.


Beautiful guitar! How do you find the Dirty Fingers?


----------



## daveyisgreat (Jul 11, 2022)

58ri


----------



## budda (Jul 11, 2022)

That is one hell of a top for an R8!


----------



## daveyisgreat (Jul 11, 2022)

budda said:


> That is one hell of a top for an R8!


It's light too, less than 8.5 lbs. Got lucky finding this one!


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 11, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> Beautiful guitar! How do you find the Dirty Fingers?


It came from the custom shop with it. The guitar should be here Friday so I don’t have it in hand yet. I’m guessing it’s one of the reissue one but without the logo.


----------



## budda (Jul 11, 2022)

daveyisgreat said:


> It's light too, less than 8.5 lbs. Got lucky finding this one!


I feel ya, my R9 is 7lbs 15oz.


----------



## Estilo (Jul 12, 2022)

Awesome timing of this thread as I've been having an LP obsession. My Burny RLC-85. Not a vintage one as seller got it new in 2014 but pretty sure it's MIJ. The front and back pics are mine, the MIJ stamp on back of headstock came from the seller.


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 12, 2022)

Those Japanese LPCs used to be such a killer deal!


----------



## Estilo (Jul 15, 2022)

Another of mine, going by reverse chronological order. Still a non-Gibson because this is a Tribute. Love it nonetheless, no binding and all. In fact I prefer it to the on/off bindings on Standards/Classics.

Was worried I wouldn't like the pickups but they're fine even if their Alnico 2s.


----------



## Estilo (Jul 15, 2022)

And last of my current LPs. My humble Edwards LPS, the base Edwards model without Seymour Duncans. Changed the bridge pickup out to an SD TB14, a trembucker but whatever. 

This was the one that kickstarted my LP obsession. At the time, this was my higher ever spending on a guitar, funded using crypto and stock gains (was a different world in early 2021). This is verg well made despite the price and I'm convinced Edwards are pure MIJ guitars. The fit and finish are impeccable and was also the first time I was blown away by a guitar's build quality. I dismantled the stock neck pickup and reversed the coil underneath to do the Peter Green thing as I don't know how to solder. Also added chrome cover to the stock neck pickup. Pics are of its current state, bottom overexposed pic of it when it first arrived. 

Alas though I cannot get over it feeling toyish, its light weight making no small contribution to this impression. I also don't like veneers when it's to emulate actual flames. Tone-wise it's fine with the SD Custom doing the work but otherwise it does not grunt like an LP should. I'm contemplating selling or trading it for a truer MIJ vintage LP.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 15, 2022)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I sold my LP recently but I had it for 15 years so i'll post pics:


Hey man Les Pauls only, Aristides owners have their own thread.


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2022)

A gibson les paul tribute is a gibson les paul. The burny and edwards are not


----------



## Estilo (Jul 15, 2022)

budda said:


> A gibson les paul tribute is a gibson les paul. The burny and edwards are not



But why did Gibson label them Tributes then??


----------



## Estilo (Jul 15, 2022)

budda said:


> A gibson les paul tribute is a gibson les paul. The burny and edwards are n





owlexifry said:


> View attachment 110464



Can't believe I missed this. What model is this @owlexifry? Does it have a volute on the back of headstock?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 15, 2022)

Estilo said:


> But why did Gibson label them Tributes then??


The same reason they label other Les Pauls as Standard, Special, Junior, and Custom.


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2022)

Estilo said:


> But why did Gibson label them Tributes then??


To tell you how much money to expect to pay.


----------



## Estilo (Jul 15, 2022)

budda said:


> To tell you how much money to expect to pay.


So why does a Special cost much less than a Standard! And looks so.. un-special!


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2022)

Estilo said:


> So why does a Special cost much less than a Standard! And looks so.. un-special!


“Special” is also what goes on products that go on sale lol


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

So did anyone else fall in love with that "Senior" run for Music Zoo or some other company I forget?

Single P90'd Les Paul standard done up in "junior" vibes. I diiiiiiiig it.


----------



## xzacx (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> So did anyone else fall in love with that "Senior" run for Music Zoo or some other company I forget?
> 
> Single P90'd Les Paul standard done up in "junior" vibes. I diiiiiiiig it.


It was TMZ. I used to own this one. Super cool guitars. I don't necessarily regret letting go of it, but I wouldn't mind having it still either.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

xzacx said:


> It was TMZ. I used to own this one. Super cool guitars. I don't necessarily regret letting go of it, but I wouldn't mind having it still either.


While that one is cool, not the one I was talking about! Seriously cool though.


----------



## owlexifry (Jul 15, 2022)

Estilo said:


> Can't believe I missed this. What model is this @owlexifry? Does it have a volute on the back of headstock?


aria pro ii lc1000. yes it does.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 22, 2022)

Can someone tell me how good the fretwork on 2021+ Epis are? I was thinking about grabbing one but I heard the fretwork can be... ehhhh? 
Plus there's a shit-ton of Epi LP Studios on GC's used website. At first I thought that means I could find a good deal on one. Then I thought about it, and it makes me wonder how many people brought them back because of poor quality?


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can someone tell me how good the fretwork on 2021+ Epis are? I was thinking about grabbing one but I heard the fretwork can be... ehhhh?
> Plus there's a shit-ton of Epi LP Studios on GC's used website. At first I thought that means I could find a good deal on one. Then I thought about it, and it makes me wonder how many people brought them back because of poor quality?


Find local tech who does great fretwork, then buy what you want?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 22, 2022)

budda said:


> Find local tech who does great fretwork, then buy what you want?


Being in the middle of nowhere, that's not an option.


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Being in the middle of nowhere, that's not an option.


Sometimes the 2 hour drive (one way) to a major city with a good option is worth the trek (time of trip not based on current data but distance to any major dealer from my hometown)


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 22, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can someone tell me how good the fretwork on 2021+ Epis are? I was thinking about grabbing one but I heard the fretwork can be... ehhhh?
> Plus there's a shit-ton of Epi LP Studios on GC's used website. At first I thought that means I could find a good deal on one. Then I thought about it, and it makes me wonder how many people brought them back because of poor quality?


I get the one I bought tomorrow and can let you know how it is. I think the general consensus though is that newer Epis are considerably better than they used to be. High tide raises all ships type of thing where you can see dramatic improvements in all imports over the last 10-15 years and Epiphone hasn't been immune to that, it's just that they make a shit ton of guitars and people are more likely to voice bad examples than good ones, the Behringer effect if you will.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 23, 2022)

Gary Rossington CS Les Paul


----------



## uni777 (Jul 23, 2022)

Bonus Explorer in the last pic.


----------



## gunch (Jul 23, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can someone tell me how good the fretwork on 2021+ Epis are? I was thinking about grabbing one but I heard the fretwork can be... ehhhh?
> Plus there's a shit-ton of Epi LP Studios on GC's used website. At first I thought that means I could find a good deal on one. Then I thought about it, and it makes me wonder how many people brought them back because of poor quality?



I remember USMarine saying the ones he tried were pretty good (a LP Muse at least,) 

(pst, get a new Revstar the frets pre-filed and installed blind )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 23, 2022)

gunch said:


> I remember USMarine saying the ones he tried were pretty good (a LP Muse at least,)
> 
> (pst, get a new Revstar the frets pre-filed and installed blind )


Believe it or not I've been juggling between the Epis and Yamahas


----------



## budda (Jul 23, 2022)

Played the R9 and LPC today. R9 is 2lbs later but my preference is for the LPC


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 23, 2022)

I got this today and honestly it's pretty sick, especially so for ~$500. It's a 2021. The neck is a medium D vs I think a medium C on my 2004 epi custom flametop. The 2004 neck is a little thicker and I like it more but I've been playing that guitar since 2005 so it's maybe just more of a familiarity thing. It was used, but pretty much zero playwear, a little fretboard gunk but whatever. Fretwork is good, Dave's put new strings and did an inspection/setup on it before it shipped yesterday. This was a nice surprise after buying stuff only on reverb for the last 10 years or so and always having to take a punt on his much of a setup I'll have to do when a guitar comes in. GC will throw shit in a box straight off the wall it's been sitting on for 6 months. Pickups sound pretty good, I didn't know there were coil splits in it when I bought it, but the amount that they change the sound is so little that I won't use them anyway. 

Initial impressions - Sounds great, plays great. A little heavier than the 2004, lighter than my R7. Probably a nicer guitar than my Edwards R4.


----------



## budda (Jul 23, 2022)

If new epi’s had C necks I’d grab one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 23, 2022)

rokket2005 said:


> I got this today and honestly it's pretty sick, especially so for ~$500. It's a 2021. The neck is a medium D vs I think a medium C on my 2004 epi custom flametop. The 2004 neck is a little thicker and I like it more but I've been playing that guitar since 2005 so it's maybe just more of a familiarity thing. It was used, but pretty much zero playwear, a little fretboard gunk but whatever. Fretwork is good, Dave's put new strings and did an inspection/setup on it before it shipped yesterday. This was a nice surprise after buying stuff only on reverb for the last 10 years or so and always having to take a punt on his much of a setup I'll have to do when a guitar comes in. GC will throw shit in a box straight off the wall it's been sitting on for 6 months. Pickups sound pretty good, I didn't know there were coil splits in it when I bought it, but the amount that they change the sound is so little that I won't use them anyway.
> 
> Initial impressions - Sounds great, plays great. A little heavier than the 2004, lighter than my R7. Probably a nicer guitar than my Edwards R4.
> View attachment 111274


Yeah you're not helping.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 23, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah you're not helping.


On the contrary, I am helping. Camp Dave's Just-in page. They get tons of cool used stuff all the time for better prices than what the same stuff goes for on Reverb and they have better service than GC.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 23, 2022)

rokket2005 said:


> On the contrary, I am helping. Camp Dave's Just-in page. They get tons of cool used stuff all the time for better prices than what the same stuff goes for on Reverb and they have better service than GC.


Oh I know about DGS. I check there every day (except Sunday ).
I'm still between the Revstar, Epi, and a Michael Kelly 1962. The Epi might win out since I've been wanting a god-honest Les Paul.


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 24, 2022)

Had to get a recent picture of my Les Paul to share on this thread. 1994 standard in cherry sunburst. Color has held up great for being nearly 30 years old, although I do need to dust it next time I change the strings.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 24, 2022)

They may not be Gibsons but they sure as hell are Les Pauls

I'll post my Gibsons later, no pics of those atm


----------



## deigo (Jul 25, 2022)

2011 R8 with EMG 81-85


----------



## dspellman (Jul 25, 2022)

Estilo said:


> I also don't like veneers when it's to emulate actual flames.


Veneers don't "emulate" actual flames. They're actual slices of flame maple, and they display all the chatoyance of any flamed maple, with all the depth and shifting you ordinarily see. 

Veneers, especially when applied to full thickness maple caps, actually do a better job with flame/quilt maple than most book matched chunks of solid maple. I have bunch of book matched tops, and you'll notice that a lot of them lose that "match" quickly, particularly when you get out to the edges of the carved top. Those edges, being further from each other and the original slice point, can often meander into something other than a match. A 1/16th" maple veneer doesn't do that. It's actually got better matching out to the sides than a solid chunk of carved, book matched maple. 

When I first started squinting at some of the veneered tops that World Music was putting on Agiles, I was a bit taken back when I found that they were actually prettier than the Gibsons I had. What the hell? And then my favorite cabinet maker explained it to me. If you hit a museum that has a good collection of 17th, 18th and even 19th century furniture, you'll find veneers used extensively in marquetry on the highest-end furniture. In short, the use of a veneer isn't necessarily to "cheap out" on either furniture OR a guitar, and you shouldn't sniff at it.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 25, 2022)

deigo said:


> 2011 R8 with EMG 81-85
> 
> View attachment 111367


There's something about a Les Paul with classic black emg's that just hits different. Love it.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 26, 2022)

dspellman said:


> Veneers don't "emulate" actual flames. They're actual slices of flame maple, and they display all the chatoyance of any flamed maple, with all the depth and shifting you ordinarily see.
> 
> Veneers, especially when applied to full thickness maple caps, actually do a better job with flame/quilt maple than most book matched chunks of solid maple. I have bunch of book matched tops, and you'll notice that a lot of them lose that "match" quickly, particularly when you get out to the edges of the carved top. Those edges, being further from each other and the original slice point, can often meander into something other than a match. A 1/16th" maple veneer doesn't do that. It's actually got better matching out to the sides than a solid chunk of carved, book matched maple.
> 
> When I first started squinting at some of the veneered tops that World Music was putting on Agiles, I was a bit taken back when I found that they were actually prettier than the Gibsons I had. What the hell? And then my favorite cabinet maker explained it to me. If you hit a museum that has a good collection of 17th, 18th and even 19th century furniture, you'll find veneers used extensively in marquetry on the highest-end furniture. In short, the use of a veneer isn't necessarily to "cheap out" on either furniture OR a guitar, and you shouldn't sniff at it.


Chatoyance, I know dat bish...she owe me 5 dollars.


----------



## Estilo (Jul 26, 2022)

dspellman said:


> And then my favorite cabinet maker explained it to me. If you hit a museum that has a good collection of 17th, 18th and even 19th century furniture, you'll find veneers used extensively in marquetry on the highest-end furniture. In short, the use of a veneer isn't necessarily to "cheap out" on either furniture OR a guitar, and you shouldn't sniff at it.



Thanks, this bit is new to me. That said, I stand by my point that it is meant to EMULATE solid flame tops, even if they started life as actual flamed maple blocks. Manufacturers being opaque or less-than-upfront about their use of veneers is a tell of this. 

Your gripe is with the flames not book matching the further they are from the centre. For me I'm less bothered by how incongruent they are, I'd rather have plain maple top than perfectly bookmatched veneers. I guess what I will revise is that I dislike flamed maple. Give me plain tops or solid colours any day. 

I'm much less bothered by flames on furniture, veneers or otherwise. As long as they don't bother me in terms of longevity and don't emit toxic fumes I'm perfectly fine with plywood/MDF cabinetry. Guitars on the other hand...


----------



## dspellman (Jul 27, 2022)

Estilo said:


> Thanks, this bit is new to me. That said, I stand by my point that it is meant to EMULATE solid flame tops, even if they started life as actual flamed maple blocks. Manufacturers being opaque or less-than-upfront about their use of veneers is a tell of this.
> 
> Your gripe is with the flames not book matching the further they are from the centre. For me I'm less bothered by how incongruent they are, I'd rather have plain maple top than perfectly bookmatched veneers. I guess what I will revise is that I dislike flamed maple. Give me plain tops or solid colours any day.
> 
> I'm much less bothered by flames on furniture, veneers or otherwise. As long as they don't bother me in terms of longevity and don't emit toxic fumes I'm perfectly fine with plywood/MDF cabinetry. Guitars on the other hand...


Not liking flames or quilt (or spalt or burl or other figured) wood is a whole separate thing. 

Veneer isn't meant to "emulate" solid flame tops. They're just a bit thinner than some solid flame tops. I have "plank" guitars (flat, not carved) that have a flame cap over koa or mahogany or whatever for a body/neck. Those guitars' caps are often 1/4" or less. They're still a real flame top. A veneer is usually around 1/16th" thickness or so. Most of my recent experience with manufacturers has been that they're willing to disclose veneers, including when it's a maple veneer over a solid maple cap. 

When I first discovered Agile, I noticed that a lot of their Les Paul-ish guitars with figured tops were veneered. At first I figured it was a way to "cheap out" on the guitar, but the rest of the guitar is so well done, I let it pass. When I ordered a "custom" guitar from them, I got a call from Kurt (owner) who asked me if I wanted a solid *figured* maple cap on the guitar. No veneer. I shrugged (the price was nice) and said, "Sure, why not?" and requested a tight flame. And he delivered. I think the extra cost on the solid figured maple cap was something like $100. 

At the same time I was in the process of ordering an Axcess Custom from Gibson. In this case, "Custom"referred to the black guitar with white binding, etc. But I thought I'd check on the cost of the same tight flame maple cap with a CSB finish on the Gibson. They wanted an additional $1760. *Additional.*And they wanted an additional 5-7 months to deliver. 

One more thing. "Veneered" furniture doesn't suggest plywood/MDF underneath. I think you're thinking of *really* cheap furniture. Figured wood is often less stable than the same wood with better grain. Spalted maple, for example, has a certain amount of "rot" involved, and wouldn't be a great choice for the structure, whereas straight grain maple would. Thus, a veneered piece has the look of the figured wood but the solid structure of better wood.


----------



## budda (Jul 29, 2022)

Gonna have another for this thread around mid august…


----------



## Estilo (Aug 1, 2022)

Mprinsje said:


> They may not be Gibsons but they sure as hell are Les Pauls
> 
> I'll post my Gibsons later, no pics of those atm
> View attachment 111294


What models are these?


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 1, 2022)

Estilo said:


> What models are these?


https://espguitars.co.jp/edwards_/original/E-LP-90LTC_EZ.html on the left and https://espguitars.co.jp/edwards_/lp/E-LP-108LTS.html on the right.


----------



## tian (Aug 1, 2022)

budda said:


> Gonna have another for this thread around mid august…


Can’t stop Living Authentic.


----------



## budda (Aug 1, 2022)

tian said:


> Can’t stop Living Authentic.


It’s a goddamn thing apparently


----------



## Estilo (Aug 2, 2022)

Mprinsje said:


> https://espguitars.co.jp/edwards_/original/E-LP-90LTC_EZ.html on the left and https://espguitars.co.jp/edwards_/lp/E-LP-108LTS.html on the right.


Do you notice a big difference between them? My 130CDS-JS is much better made than my LPS.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 3, 2022)

Estilo said:


> Do you notice a big difference between them? My 130CDS-JS is much better made than my LPS.


Yeah the sunburst is a bit better quality but the difference is minimal. I like both of them better then my Gibsons though.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 3, 2022)

Here's my 2 Gibson LP's (I've used the red one a lot, especially live) and my 75 Ibanez Les Paul that needs some fixing.




Truly amazing quality pictures of those gibbo's lol


----------



## budda (Aug 3, 2022)

Tried some new pickups in the R9







pickup thread


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 3, 2022)

The Les Paul's I owned over the years


----------



## budda (Aug 3, 2022)

@mikernaut ok but what are they and do you still own any?


----------



## Estilo (Aug 3, 2022)

Mprinsje said:


> Here's my 2 Gibson LP's (I've used the red one a lot, especially live) and my 75 Ibanez Les Paul that needs some fixing.
> 
> Truly amazing quality pictures of those gibbo's lol



Is the Ibanez a bolt-on neck? Does the quality of the Gibsons match their photo quality ?

Are folks here bothered by LP types with bolt-on necks?


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 4, 2022)

Estilo said:


> Is the Ibanez a bolt-on neck? Does the quality of the Gibsons match their photo quality ?
> 
> Are folks here bothered by LP types with bolt-on necks?


The Ibanez is a bolt on. The quality of the Gibsons is actually very good, they're very solid guitars, especially the red one. The quality of the Ibanez is just ok, nothing special. I don't really notice the fact that it's a bolt on.


----------



## BabUShka (Aug 4, 2022)

My two Lesters. At some point i had several Les Pauls and other single cuts. 

But the Classic 2017 is a keeper for me. My first Gibson Les Paul. 

The Epiphone is basicly fretless. Spent thousends of hours with it in my younger days between 2005-2009. Its been through everything. Bought it new in 2005, my parents had to save money to buy it for me. It basicly cost the same in 2005 as today.. Around $800.

I never use the epi, but its not worth selling because it needs a refret and the resale value is so low. Im keeping it. Plan is to refret it one day, and gift it to one of my doughters when they grow up. Its still beautiful to look at.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 4, 2022)

My 1956 Les Paul Jr. This thing sounds amazing. It's super loud unplugged and it cuts through the mix perfectly. The neck is just the right thickness too. Such a great guitar.


----------



## budda (Aug 4, 2022)

@Riffer dropping vintage heat.


----------



## MFB (Aug 4, 2022)

budda said:


> @Riffer dropping vintage heat.



More like dropping his retirement package


----------



## budda (Aug 4, 2022)

MFB said:


> More like dropping his retirement package


Nah they arent quite up there yet haha.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 4, 2022)

My last Lester I had, miss it some days but funded my Kiesel that I adore.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 4, 2022)

budda said:


> @Riffer dropping vintage heat.


Had to do it 


MFB said:


> More like dropping his retirement package


Ha, I don't know if they will ever get that high but they have been going up the past 2 years.


budda said:


> Nah they arent quite up there yet haha.


It's crazy to think that it could get high like some of the other vintage guitars but time will tell. I could almost triple my money on it today and I only bought it back in 2017.


----------



## ExplorerMike (Aug 4, 2022)

Haven’t seen one of these posted yet….here’s my Epiphone Matt Heafy 7 String SnoFall. Absolutely love this thing. Funny my only “actual” Les Paul is a 7 string.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 4, 2022)

Riffer said:


> My 1956 Les Paul Jr. This thing sounds amazing. It's super loud unplugged and it cuts through the mix perfectly. The neck is just the right thickness too. Such a great guitar.
> 
> View attachment 111916


/thread you win


----------



## Estilo (Aug 5, 2022)

ExplorerMike said:


> Funny my only “actual” Les Paul is a 7 string.



It's not funny dude just check out this forum's name! 

But does the 24.75" scale length bother you?


----------



## Estilo (Aug 5, 2022)

My latest add. Edwards E-LP 130CD JS i.e. the unofficial John Sykes model. Paid just a bit over USD 1,000. My current favourite because of how well made it is, though I wish it could use a bit more heft (3.8kg) and thiccness (slightly under 5cm). The frets I'm pretty sure aren't stainless steel but they're tough, probs no refret for a good while. 

Quite a meaningful chase for this. I recently got into John Sykes and the retailer got a model in earlier this year. I sat on the fence for a while then it was sold, and when I requested a custom import he said it was discontinued so it would constitute a custom build, at USD 3,000. Then mid last month another one came in and I grabbed it right away.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 5, 2022)

Estilo said:


> My latest add. Edwards E-LP 130CD JS i.e. the unofficial John Sykes model. Paid just a bit over USD 1,000. My current favourite because of how well made it is, though I wish it could use a bit more heft (3.8kg) and thiccness (slightly under 5cm). The frets I'm pretty sure aren't stainless steel but they're tough, probs no refret for a good while.
> 
> Quite a meaningful chase for this. I recently got into John Sykes and the retailer got a model in earlier this year. I sat on the fence for a while then it was sold, and when I requested a custom import he said it was discontinued so it would constitute a custom build, at USD 3,000. Then mid last month another one came in and I grabbed it right away.
> 
> View attachment 111988


That's a really nice one, love that


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 5, 2022)

Riffer said:


> My 1956 Les Paul Jr. This thing sounds amazing. It's super loud unplugged and it cuts through the mix perfectly. The neck is just the right thickness too. Such a great guitar.
> 
> View attachment 111916


Love the guitar, but I have to ask why it's sitting on a pile of black limba body blanks??


----------



## ExplorerMike (Aug 5, 2022)

Estilo said:


> It's not funny dude just check out this forum's name!
> 
> But does the 24.75" scale length bother you?


Haha fair point! The 24.75” scale doesn’t bother me at all, I actually think it feels great. I’ve got another 7 that has a 26.5” scale length and love it, but no issues with the Heafy. A lot of people complained about it when it came out but I haven’t had any issues at all with it. I don’t tune crazy low either so I’m sure that helps in my case too.


----------



## tian (Aug 5, 2022)

Owned this one for several years. An early '82 Tokai so probably pre-CNC made in Japan. One piece mahogany and sounded great. I wish LPs worked ergonomically better for me because I do really like their sound.


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2022)

If I make a PRS custom 22/24 thread, how many Carvins, Tokais and Agiles should I expect  (not that the non-Gibsons have looked bad or anything)


----------



## tian (Aug 5, 2022)

budda said:


> If I make a PRS custom 22/24 thread, how many Carvins, Tokais and Agiles should I expect  (not that the non-Gibsons have looked bad or anything)


Lol, that's why I wasted to post mine. Wasn't sure what direction the thread was going to go with non-Gibson. If I can track down one of those Classic Lites from a few years back I'd love to have an actual Gibson. I'm just a weenie and not a big fan of full thickness LPs (or teles for that matter).

EDIT: I guess I do have a piece of shit Epi LP Special I could post images of instead lmao. Hanging onto that just to be a project guitar for some fretwork and rewiring.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 5, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Love the guitar, but I have to ask why it's sitting on a pile of black limba body blanks??


Haha, we had a pallet of them sitting around at work a few years ago and I thought it would look cool as a photo.


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2022)

Riffer said:


> Haha, we had a pallet of them sitting around at work a few years ago and I thought it would look cool as a photo.


You weren't wrong.

FWIW I knew burny's and tokais would get posted, it's a forum .

Enjoying the last of my vacation while also thinking about what's arriving next week .


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 5, 2022)

budda said:


> Enjoying the last of my vacation while also thinking about what's arriving next week .


Oh yea?? Do tell


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Oh yea?? Do tell


But that would ruin the surprise! But I will divulge its one of many limited dealer runs Gibson has done.


----------



## budda (Aug 9, 2022)

NGD thread posted, here's the goods:


----------



## kmanick (Aug 9, 2022)

my only non "floyded/Edged" guitar 
2011 Traditional Pro Exclusive
Rio grande BBQ in the bridge, 57 in the neck push/pull volume pots.
I gig this guitar all the time along with either my Jackson SL-1 or one of my Charvels.
it's my least favorite guitar to play but man it sounds killer ,and I use it a lot for playing slide, does the Allmans Brothers thing really well.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 11, 2022)

I have since sold this guitar but it was a custom shop limited dealer run for Music Zoo. Basically a Les Paul Custom without the neck pickup.


----------



## budda (Aug 11, 2022)

Was that the les paul senior @Riffer ?


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 11, 2022)

Riffer said:


> I have since sold this guitar but it was a custom shop limited dealer run for Music Zoo. Basically a Les Paul Custom without the neck pickup.
> 
> View attachment 112348
> 
> ...


Holy FUCK this is sick.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 11, 2022)

budda said:


> @mikernaut ok but what are they and do you still own any?


'81 silverburst LPC, '83 all silver LPC and the red one is a '96 Catalina. Unfortunately I sold them all to put some money in my bank account


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 11, 2022)

mikernaut said:


> '81 silverburst LPC, '83 all silver LPC and the red one is a '96 Catalina. Unfortunately I sold them all to put some money in my bank account


Tell me you at least got some sweet sweet Adam Jones markup on selling that 81 Silverburst? They're just skyrocketing.

If you didn't and took a loss, I'm so so so sorry for rubbing it in your face lol


----------



## budda (Aug 14, 2022)

About last night






L-R:
- 08 R0 GO
- '22 68RI LPC
- '21 R9
- '21 R7BB
- '19? R6

This was a nice evening. Turns out the ABR1 is the right call on the R9.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Tell me you at least got some sweet sweet Adam Jones markup on selling that 81 Silverburst? They're just skyrocketing.
> 
> If you didn't and took a loss, I'm so so so sorry for rubbing it in your face lol


I pretty much got my money back on them but sold them right before the big Adam Jones craze where I coulda made out better. I really wanted to keep the all Silver one, cuz its soo unique. Although at the end of the day I had to realize I had another rare guitar in the collection that filled the role of the LPC's and I didn't wanna sell that specific guitar.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 15, 2022)

budda said:


> About last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do the R7BBs really have the fretless wonder treatment? Like really small frets? And how huge is the sound difference between the 68ri with the maple cap?


----------



## budda (Aug 15, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Do the R7BBs really have the fretless wonder treatment? Like really small frets? And how huge is the sound difference between the 68ri with the maple cap?


Fretless wonder stopped when norlin did afaik. I didnt notice the frets to be small on the R7bb. 

68ri is a bit “ballsier” and has more bite. Different pickups too though.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 16, 2022)

I only have one. 50th anniversary 1968 LPC Black Beauty. Bridge pickup is a custom Seymour Duncan DDJ.

Fun fact, it has nylon saddles and there’s no ground wire (or even an internal hole for one) to the tail piece. This results in some hum when you’re not touching the tail piece so I had a guitar string run from the tail piece post to the closest pot. The wire is visible if you’re looking for it but it’s very subtle; it did fix the “problem.”


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Aug 16, 2022)

I think I posted this one but I miss it dearly, it's cooler than any gibson you've got tho and I'll fight you on that


----------



## budda (Aug 19, 2022)

Fight away, im gonna win 

@Deadpool_25 how fat is the neck on yours?


----------



## arasys (Aug 19, 2022)

they all need tone stones..and y'all know it.


----------



## budda (Aug 19, 2022)

arasys said:


> they all need tone stones..and y'all know it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 19, 2022)

budda said:


> Fight away, im gonna win
> 
> @Deadpool_25 how fat is the neck on yours?


It’s about 26.5mm 

For reference, my DK24 is about 24.5. And my Ibanez is about 22.


----------



## budda (Aug 19, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> It’s about 26.5mm
> 
> For reference, my DK24 is about 24.5. And my Ibanez is about 22.


What is that in .85-.95 speak


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 19, 2022)

26.5mm = 1.04
24.5mm = .97
22mm = .87

I used a digital caliper but I’m sure I could be off a little. Still, they should all be off the same way so at least you can good idea in relative terms.


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 20, 2022)

That's thicc. Like peanut butter.


----------



## budda (Aug 20, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> That's thicc. Like peanut butter.


I think my 68RI is about the same. Still slimmer feeling than my 2016 R8


----------



## budda (Aug 20, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> 26.5mm = 1.04
> 24.5mm = .97
> 22mm = .87
> 
> I used a digital caliper but I’m sure I could be off a little. Still, they should all be off the same way so at least you can good idea in relative terms.


My 68RI:

WEIGHS in at: 9.15 lbs
.889” at the 1st fret
1.037” at the 12th fret
Nut Width: 1 11/16


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2022)

I still may get an Epi Studio, but I took a bit of a detour. 







Always wanted a goldtop. Plan on throwing in a Motor City Tweakhead in the brige I got lying around.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2022)

Thoughts on the new Epiphone LPCs? I’m considering a black beauty to match the Gibby I posted. I’d probably actually play the Epi. The Gibson doesn’t get much love and I definitely wouldn’t want to take it to play out.


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2022)

@Deadpool_25 play the Gibson  or sell it. 

The D neck on epi’s mean Im not buying one, build seems decent.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 23, 2022)

All I know is when the Adam Jones epi drops I'm going to end up breaking my phone screen tapping "buy now".


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 23, 2022)

Here’s mine - it’s from the run they did at Wildwood - 1950s style. Sounds great and was pleasantly surprised with fit/finish quality. I’m a sucker for a sick flamed top on a Les Paul


----------



## Estilo (Aug 24, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Thoughts on the new Epiphone LPCs? I’m considering a black beauty to match the Gibby I posted. I’d probably actually play the Epi. The Gibson doesn’t get much love and I definitely wouldn’t want to take it to play out.


Rather than the standard LPC, why not the Wino? The price premium is a bummer but it seems much more appealing. The Epi LPC has that blunt-looking horn thing that plagues Epis. And as mentioned, the D necks are ew.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 24, 2022)

Estilo said:


> Rather than the standard LPC, why not the Wino? The price premium is a bummer but it seems much more appealing. The Epi LPC has that blunt-looking horn thing that plagues Epis. And as mentioned, the D necks are ew.


I’m normally not a huge fan of red guitars but have to admit that one does look good.


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m normally not a huge fan of red guitars but have to admit that one does look good.


Buy an actual norlin for less


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 24, 2022)

budda said:


> Buy an actual norlin for less


Where are you seeing norlins for less than $850? Standards look to start at $2500 on reverb with customs starting at $3k.


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 24, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Where are you seeing norlins for less than $850? Standards look to start at $2500 on reverb with customs starting at $3k.


Budda probably means the Gibson Wino counterpart. 

A Norlin Standard is next on my list, and I'd like to put jumbo frets on it (sacrilege, I know, but don't care  )


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Budda probably means the Gibson Wino counterpart.
> 
> A Norlin Standard is next on my list, and I'd like to put jumbo frets on it (sacrilege, I know, but don't care  )


Correct and might as well.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 24, 2022)

Question are all the Epi headstocks satin now?


----------



## Strobe (Aug 24, 2022)

My 2016 Les Paul Standard in Fireball Burst. Love it. I know people have problems with quality on these (at least per the internet), but this one was unimpeachable from the get go. It plays well, and the action, setup, and fretwork were quite good right out of the box.


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2022)

@Strobe dat dark board tho


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 24, 2022)

T


Strobe said:


> View attachment 113040
> 
> 
> My 2016 Les Paul Standard in Fireball Burst. Love it. I know people have problems with quality on these (at least per the internet), but this one was unimpeachable from the get go. It plays well, and the action, setup, and fretwork were quite good right out of the box.


That would look killer with black/cream zebra pickups.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 24, 2022)

Awesome thread! I'm a long time lurker, but I just have to add since I just recently got one of my dream guitars.

I'm seriously loving it. I tried at least 15 LPs while shopping around, and when I played this I immediately put it on layaway. Here are some photos of it stock, but then I swapped the hardware to black, to murder it out. I tuned it down to C standard, and put in some BK aftermaths that I had lying around and now it's a total metal monster. It just sounds so huge. I have some songs that I was working on, and I re-recorded the guitar parts with this guitar because it is just one of the best sounding guitars I've ever played. It sounds so big and crisp.

But now...I'm honestly thinking of switching the hardware back to gold. As it ages I know it will just look killer. I just want to make sure it has locking tuners, so I'll probably spring for a set in gold. I also have a set of Motor City Detroiters that I might swap in there, and tune it back up to something reasonable to get a more classic sound.

The bug hit me, so now I kind of want to sell that Ibanez Universe so I can get an R9 now...


----------



## drb (Aug 24, 2022)

Sir_Shreddington said:


> Awesome thread! I'm a long time lurker, but I just have to add since I just recently got one of my dream guitars.
> 
> I'm seriously loving it. I tried at least 15 LPs while shopping around, and when I played this I immediately put it on layaway. Here are some photos of it stock, but then I swapped the hardware to black, to murder it out. I tuned it down to C standard, and put in some BK aftermaths that I had lying around and now it's a total metal monster. It just sounds so huge. I have some songs that I was working on, and I re-recorded the guitar parts with this guitar because it is just one of the best sounding guitars I've ever played. It sounds so big and crisp.
> 
> ...


I've never liked customs because of the gold hardware but I'm absolutely in love with a full blacked out custom now. 

This post is gonna cost me a fortune, cheers.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 24, 2022)

drb said:


> This post is gonna cost me a fortune, cheers.


I know the feeling! Every time I see threads like this, I start re-evaluating my collection.


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2022)

Hilariously a blacked out lpc does nothing for me. 

I have seen a couple lpc’s with the split blocks a la supreme 400 and those look cool too. The music zoo has/had one recently.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 24, 2022)

budda said:


> Hilariously a blacked out lpc does nothing for me.


I like the blacked out hardware in theory, but it did seem a little underwhelming to me when I first saw it. I still REALLY like it, but it may get changed...


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 24, 2022)

drb said:


> I've never liked customs because of the gold hardware but I'm absolutely in love with a full blacked out custom now.
> 
> This post is gonna cost me a fortune, cheers.


I REALLY like the murdered out hardware, but I feel like something is missing. Maybe it's the pickups...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 24, 2022)

I love it but I love it more with the gold hardware. Black/l and gold Black Beauty LPCs are just the sex. Making it harder for me to sell mine…


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 24, 2022)

Sir_Shreddington said:


> I REALLY like the murdered out hardware, but I feel like something is missing. Maybe it's the pickups...


A blacked out LPC begs to have EMGs but that has to be a sound youre going for be obviously.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## DECEMBER (Aug 25, 2022)

Updated tuners and got a better camera:
This one is finished - Epiphone Les Paul Muse
Seymour Duncan jazz/JB. Gotoh roller bridge. Kluson 20:1 locking tuners. String Butler. Custom printed truss rod cover. Replaced every removable part besides pots & nut to get it all black.


----------



## Estilo (Aug 25, 2022)

Sir_Shreddington said:


> Awesome thread! I'm a long time lurker, but I just have to add since I just recently got one of my dream guitars.
> 
> I'm seriously loving it. I tried at least 15 LPs while shopping around, and when I played this I immediately put it on layaway. Here are some photos of it stock, but then I swapped the hardware to black, to murder it out. I tuned it down to C standard, and put in some BK aftermaths that I had lying around and now it's a total metal monster. It just sounds so huge. I have some songs that I was working on, and I re-recorded the guitar parts with this guitar because it is just one of the best sounding guitars I've ever played. It sounds so big and crisp.
> 
> ...



Hard time believing those aren't pics of two distinct LPCs.


----------



## Strobe (Aug 25, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> T
> 
> That would look killer with black/cream zebra pickups.



I would do that... but I keep not changing the pickups in it. I bought the guitar planning to change the pickups, then I kind of liked them. I dig the burstbucker pro neck. The bridge is sometimes a little too trebly and harsh for me, but also has a lot of clarity and can sound quite good, it's just picky about amp settings.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 25, 2022)

Estilo said:


> Hard time believing those aren't pics of two distinct LPCs.


Dude, I wish I had two separate Les Pauls! If I did, it would mean I have more $$$. I had to sell a few guitars to get this bad boy, and I still have yet to sell my last guitar to pay it off completely. 

My next LP is going to have a lemon burst top. A nice R9 should check that box nicely!


----------



## budda (Aug 25, 2022)

Pssst. Dirty lemon.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 25, 2022)

Louis Cypher said:


>


Wow!!!


----------



## drb (Aug 25, 2022)

Sir_Shreddington said:


> I REALLY like the murdered out hardware, but I feel like something is missing. Maybe it's the pickups...


Yeah I think perhaps the pickups may have room for improvement. As @mmr007 said, EMGs would look cool, also the brushed chrome ones (57/something?). Maybe even the classic les paul chrome covers?

The hardware looks amazing though; it looks understated, classy, and badass all at the same time.


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 26, 2022)

I've been on record as saying that I think Les Pauls are terrible. Then recently I tried out an Epiphone Prophecy and Modern. Not quite what I remember from trying out LP's years back. To the point that when I can finally get a guitar again I'm seriously contemplating one of the 2 along with a few other guitars.


----------



## Estilo (Aug 26, 2022)

DECEMBER said:


> Updated tuners and got a better camera:
> This one is finished - Epiphone Les Paul Muse
> Seymour Duncan jazz/JB. Gotoh roller bridge. Kluson 20:1 locking tuners. String Butler. Custom printed truss rod cover. Replaced every removable part besides pots & nut to get it all black.



How can you call it finished without stainless steel frets with ends finished like sausages!


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> I've been on record as saying that I think Les Pauls are terrible. Then recently I tried out an Epiphone Prophecy and Modern. Not quite what I remember from trying out LP's years back. To the point that when I can finally get a guitar again I'm seriously contemplating one of the 2 along with a few other guitars.


Well those are modernized versions so ya. Gibson has the axxess, les paul custom/classic lite and the modern.


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 26, 2022)

budda said:


> Well those are modernized versions so ya. Gibson has the axxess, les paul custom/classic lite and the modern.


Next time I'm at GC if they have one of the LP customs I'm gonna check one out. Just to see how they feel compared to the modern versions.


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Next time I'm at GC if they have one of the LP customs I'm gonna check one out. Just to see how they feel compared to the modern versions.


modern model has more weight relief, asymmetrical thin neck, different heel (looks like my custom built SC haha), locking tuners.


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 26, 2022)

What’s the consensus on the Lite models? The thinner body has me interested


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> What’s the consensus on the Lite models? The thinner body has me interested


Not sure. I dont know many people with them, and the prominent guy with one switched to Huber ages ago.


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 26, 2022)

Anyone have thoughts on the Epiphone Jerry Cantrell wino model? I'm intrigued by it as well because of the pick ups. I've always liked how the 498 sounds. So I'm curious how the improt version is.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 26, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> What’s the consensus on the Lite models? The thinner body has me interested



I like them and find them more comfortable to play with the lighter weight and thinner body. But it also changes the sound compared to a full-thickness les paul.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 26, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the Epiphone Jerry Cantrell wino model? I'm intrigued by it as well because of the pick ups. I've always liked how the 498 sounds. So I'm curious how the improt version is.


I’m interested too. They look awesome and the reviews and videos rave about them…but the reviewers could be shills, who knows. 

A local store here in Michigan got a few but sold out before I could swing by and try one out. That at least tells me a little something!


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 26, 2022)

drb said:


> Yeah I think perhaps the pickups may have room for improvement. As @mmr007 said, EMGs would look cool, also the brushed chrome ones (57/something?). Maybe even the classic les paul chrome covers?
> 
> The hardware looks amazing though; it looks understated, classy, and badass all at the same time.


Yeah dude, I’m thinking some kind of cover to help them pop too. I just moved some stuff on reverb so…. Perhaps a set of BK polymaths with the custom covers?? Hmmm


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Aug 26, 2022)

Louis Cypher said:


>


I’m seriously gas’ing for the purple one. What a looker! If my UV77 25th anniversary moves on reverb, I’ll immediately buy it. Can I interest you in a trade? Need a kidney? A technique to open your third eye?


----------



## DECEMBER (Aug 26, 2022)

Estilo said:


> How can you call it finished without stainless steel frets with ends finished like sausages!


Umm... Haha? The frets are fine.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 30, 2022)

Well…I decided to take a flier on the Epi. 




First impression is very positive. Plays well and sounds great. The neck feels fine to me. A little thinner than the Gibby neck but feels good. The Gibby weighs 8lbs, 11oz. The Epi is 8lbs, 10oz.

Things I like better about the Gibby are aesthetics and “cool factor.” I like the aged binding, real MoP inlays, and of course the headstock shape. I like that the finish is nitro and less glossy. And it’s a real Gibson which _is_ just cooler imo. 

But I’d never take the Gibby out of the house, let alone make any permanent mods. For example the necks on both are kinda glossy. I wouldn’t hesitate to lightly sand the neck on the Epi.

So I think the Eli is staying and the Gibby is getting sold. I’ll swap the original bridge pickup back into the Gibby and put the custom Duncan DDJ in the Epi. I’ll throw some locking tuners on there, sand the neck a touch, and set it up with a little lower action (it’s not bad as is though).


----------



## budda (Aug 30, 2022)

Isn't the Epi the D profile neck like the rest?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 30, 2022)

budda said:


> Isn't the Epi the D profile neck like the rest?


Yeah but it’s fine imo. Not sure why y’all are bitching about it lol. I have all kinds of neck shapes on various guitars and like them all. Is it just because “a LP shouldn’t have a D-shaped neck,” or do you hate that on any guitar?


----------



## budda (Aug 30, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah but it’s fine imo. Not sure why y’all are bitching about it lol. I have all kinds of neck shapes on various guitars and like them all. Is it just because “a LP shouldn’t have a D-shaped neck,” or do you hate that on any guitar?


Anything, pretty much. I'd have bought an epi LP custom if it didnt bug me  (til I caved to the LPC lust that I carried around)


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 30, 2022)

The bound Gibson LPC headstock is fucking fabulous, ngl. I also am a huge fan of the "new"(I'm aware it's not new people) Epiphone headstock too.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> The bound Gibson LPC headstock is fucking fabulous, ngl. I also am a huge fan of the "new"(I'm aware it's not new people) Epiphone headstock too.


Agreed on all points. A Gibson LPC just looks amazing imo. The “new” Epi headstocks look soooo much better than the old ones. Again, imo.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 1, 2022)

I just bought another Les Paul Custom. Did not wake up thinking that was in the cards, but here we are. Hope it arrives next week!


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> I just bought another Les Paul Custom. Did not wake up thinking that was in the cards, but here we are. Hope it arrives next week!


Nice! There’s a 91 pre historic 57BB for a decent price, except its halfway across the country so I cant try it first. Not sure I want to punt the G0 to double up either (it rips).


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Agreed on all points. A Gibson LPC just looks amazing imo. The “new” Epi headstocks look soooo much better than the old ones. Again, imo.


I vote insure the Gibson and take it out of the house


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 1, 2022)

budda said:


> Nice! There’s a 91 pre historic 57BB for a decent price, except its halfway across the country so I cant try it first. Not sure I want to punt the G0 to double up either (it rips).


I was watching a 1987 (my birth year) LPC in ebony. Great condition, all stock. I paid $2,500. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> I was watching a 1987 (my birth year) LPC in ebony. Great condition, all stock. I paid $2,500. I couldn't believe it.


Let me know when you get bored


----------



## drb (Sep 1, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> I was watching a 1987 (my birth year) LPC in ebony. Great condition, all stock. I paid $2,500. I couldn't believe it.


Birth year Les Pauls are my jam. Mine is only a standard but it's only 42 days separated from my actual birthday. Forever guitar.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 1, 2022)

budda said:


> Let me know when you get bored


I'm always bored...that's why I have a gear problem  It just seems to only flow in and not out haha


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 1, 2022)

I am looking for a 1984 birthyear LPC, too. But those Norlin era Customs are back breakers.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 1, 2022)

drb said:


> Birth year Les Pauls are my jam. Mine is only a standard but it's only 42 days separated from my actual birthday. Forever guitar.


Looked this one up and it was 65 days before my birth. Definitely cool. Hoping this guitar is a lifer...otherwise it's headed to @budda lol


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I am looking for a 1984 birthyear LPC, too. But those Norlin era Customs are back breakers.


Not all. 

Also well hung 3” padded strap!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 1, 2022)

budda said:


> Not all.
> 
> Also well hung 3” padded strap!



Yep. My experience is anecdotal. I have owned one Norlin LPC. And that weighed 11.2 lbs. Sold it. Tried 3 others and the weight difference was mostly around the same range as my old one. That pancake killed my shoulders even with wider straps. But they sounded so angry and snappy. And I really dig the maple neck and the big headstock with more prominent horns. 

I'll get one again. And make it into a Sykes copy.


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2022)

I have tried a 76 and 79, both at 10lbs. The 76 got away but ah well.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 1, 2022)

One of my top-two biggest guitar regrets was letting this go. 79 Custom with the fretless wonders I replaced with jumbo stainless. I traded it because I had a Huber at the time and didn't think I needed two LPs. Ended up trading the Huber towards a Gustavsson, which I later sold and bought a Bartlett with some of the proceeds. That Bartlett was the best "Les Paul" of all of them, but this is the only one I really want back. The world needs more black/chrome Customs (although I love black/gold too). Those original T-Tops sound so aggressive through heavy gain.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2022)

Every John Sykes fanboy on here is about to come for your head for letting that go


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 1, 2022)

xzacx said:


> One of my top-two biggest guitar regrets was letting this go. 79 Custom with the fretless wonders I replaced with jumbo stainless. I traded it because I had a Huber at the time and didn't think I needed two LPs. Ended up trading the Huber towards a Gustavsson, which I later sold and bought a Bartlett with some of the proceeds. That Bartlett was the best "Les Paul" of all of them, but this is the only one I really want back. The world needs more black/chrome Customs (although I love black/gold too). Those original T-Tops sound so aggressive through heavy gain.



Gaddammmmiiiit! Beautiful!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 1, 2022)

budda said:


> I vote insure the Gibson and take it out of the house


The Gibson is gonna get sold. It’s one of these.



https://images.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2018/Custom/68-LP-Custom/Press/Documents/LPC68PSL12596-1968-Les-Paul-Custom.pdf


----------



## uni777 (Sep 10, 2022)

Les Paul CM (Chucker Mod(el)) I wanted a junior type LP but i do not like the flat tops.
Replaced the Robot tuners and replaced the zebra 61r with a Hot Custom wound Scheffers p90 pickup. Bell knobs with metal inserts and two pointer rings.
So different to what i already had. Very happy with this.And i Love the look of this one.


----------



## tian (Sep 10, 2022)

I got an Epiphone LP of some kind a few years back from an ex which I assumed to be a Special so I threw it into a gig bag and forgot about it. Circled back around to it and it's actually a Junior which isn't the fanciest but also a solid platform to do some modding and have fun. Needs some fretwork and electronics so if that goes well, probably going to through a P-Rail into it and go from there.

Related to that, holy hell Gibson LP Juniors are $1600!? For some reason my brain just thought they'd always be anchored around the $1000 price point...


----------



## John (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Nicki (Sep 10, 2022)

Today, I bought a used Les Paul tribute to gift to my son on his 10th birthday (in 9 years) as what will probably be his first guitar.

(Pic later. Upload is giving me issues)


----------



## Stiman (Sep 10, 2022)

Today I bought my first Gibson guitar ever, a used (2021) Les Paul Studio in smokehouse burst. The Les Paul was my dream guitar as a teen, and now finally getting one at 36 feels amazing. Although my main guitars will remain super strats and Ibanez', I'm still super stocked to finally own an LP that I can play GnR, Zeppelin, Van Halen, etc.. with. Will post NGD tomorrow after I do a setup, and treat this bone dry fretboard.


----------



## Estilo (Sep 12, 2022)

@John What bridge is that?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 12, 2022)

I have a love/hate relationship with LP’s so I decided to buy a “cheap” one to see how I’d get along with it. Ended up buying a new Epiphone LP Custom and I gotta say, it’s a fantastic guitar overall. I swapped the tuners out for locking Hipshots, ordered some Wolfetone pickups and need to do a little bit of filing on the fret edges. Other than that, great guitar and now my Gas for a true LPC is even greater. Great


----------



## Stiman (Sep 12, 2022)

Speaking of LPC, I hear that the price jump from studio to standard is due to how tedious the binding process is, and the jump from standard to custom is do to, I’m guessing, more binding?

Ok, assuming that’s true, what do you make of the Epiphone having all the same binding as a Gibson LPC, but it’s priced at ~$1,000 CAD vs $6,300 CAD. What am I missing here? Can someone ELI5?


----------



## Gango79 (Sep 12, 2022)

This is my M2M Les Paul Custom single pickup


----------



## momochi (Sep 12, 2022)

Heres my first ever guitar, some early 2000s Epiphone Les Paul Custom that I had repainted and modded with bkp juggies.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 12, 2022)

Found a pic of an R9 I used to have. This one was in Amber Orange Burst, from the 50th Anniversary series they did back in '09. Pretty unique look for an R9, and not necessarily my favorite, but finding thees pics made me appreciate it a little more than I did at the time.


----------



## Shorts_Mike (Sep 12, 2022)

2019 Gibson Les Paul Standard in Blueberry Burst. I installed the pickguard, swapped the Burstbuckers with an SD Sh-1 in the neck and SD Sh-5 in the bridge (covers left off) and installed clear knobs.

Would love an R0 and black beauty though lol


----------



## migstopheles (Sep 13, 2022)

Rick Beato just got a signature LP DC 


https://www.gibson.com/en-US/Electric-Guitar/USAQQJ682/TV-Blue-Mist


----------



## fabronaut (Sep 15, 2022)

I've got a MIK Epiphone gold top that needs a lot of TLC -- the Reverb seller didn't really indicate that the frets were more or less completely shot or worn to hell. she certainly looks the part, but I've been lazy and haven't learned how to refret and / or practiced enough on leveling and crowning cheaper project guitars I have kicking around. when I get around to it, I'll likely gut all the electronics. I have a pair of P90's and / or mini humbuckers on the shelf waiting to be used...




on the opposite end of the spectrum, the Agile LP (3200 ?) I have is beautiful, with all the sort of crazy on paper bells and whistles I would want: the multi piece neck holds tune absurdly well, the super ergonomic neck through body, graphite Graphtech nut and saddles, SS frets, etc. etc. but... it weighs a fuckton. it's ridiculous. Plus I think Agile makes the waist of the guitar a lot larger / fatter, which exacerbates the weight problem even further and makes it less comfortable in my lap, which is annoying. fantastic guitar with the weight being the fatal flaw, really. maybe if they made it out of a different density, type, or grade of wood that wouldn't be an issue, but nevertheless, it's a frustration.

out of the many Gibson LP's I've tried (but have yet to own!), I've only come across three that I thought were anywhere near worth the Gibson brand name markup, with one of them being absolutely stellar. naturally it had to be the most expensive Murphy Lab model available at this large Canadian retailer... it's worth anywhere from 3 - 5x as much as my car probably is  and that was the "sale" price vs. list MSRP no less. it's pretty sneaky / smart that they switched to having no prices listed directly on any tags in the store. you have to scan the QR code with your phone, and it pops up the website inventory listing with the price. kinda surprised that's legal, but I'm sure it meets the minimum standard somehow.

mildly irksome that that of course had to be the one that had that magical "thing" that resonated with me. I really wish a fraction of that glory would trickle down to any of others I've tried over the years. I'd gladly take a standard or classic model's price tag with that neck and magic combination of pickups and wiring. funny how running the rest of the rack with the same type of humbuckers in there and often same wiring didn't get anywhere close to that one. I could probably try to find a good example of another LP model and get it PLEK'd, as the shop charges a nominal fee to get that done if you buy it from them and bundle it with purchase.

I still don't know exactly what "R9 / R8" means. I assume it means reissue of a 1958 or 1959 model? Gibson's catalogue minutiae and hair splitting between models always confused me. I've considered doing a payment plan on it, as they don't charge interest... but the sensible part of me says "you don't make that much and are saving for a mortgage etc." and yet...


----------



## xzacx (Sep 15, 2022)

fabronaut said:


> I still don't know exactly what "R9 / R8" means. I assume it means reissue of a 1958 or 1959 model? Gibson's catalogue minutiae and hair splitting between models always confused me. I've considered doing a payment plan on it, as they don't charge interest... but the sensible part of me says "you don't make that much and are saving for a mortgage etc." and yet...


You got it, '58 and '59 reissues. Quick explanation is R8s have plain tops and bigger necks, R9s are more flamey and little thinner necks. (R0s have thinner necks, R7s are Goldtops, R6s have P90s, and R5s are wrap-tails.) Lots of individual exceptions and special runs though—you can find R8s with a lot of figuring and the necks, being handmade, tend to vary.


----------



## budda (Sep 15, 2022)

xzacx said:


> Found a pic of an R9 I used to have. This one was in Amber Orange Burst, from the 50th Anniversary series they did back in '09. Pretty unique look for an R9, and not necessarily my favorite, but finding thees pics made me appreciate it a little more than I did at the time.


Someone on another board is trying to trade theirs - neck is fatter than their 60th anni spec and its not working out.


----------



## fabronaut (Sep 15, 2022)

ah cool, that makes sense. so " R # " is kind of shorthand for whichever year in the 1950's they're aiming at, as a ballpark for the particular configuration and hardware? I didn't realize it was a combination of both neck profile and general top / colour or what have you, beyond the obvious ones (like a 50's goldtop being uh, gold... versus the flame maple tops on others). maybe I'll happen across something that's in the same vein that scratches the itch. I guess I've always wanted something in that vein, for whatever reason.

is everything in the Gibson product line handmade / shaped after you go past a certain point or model tier? good to know that there can be a lot of variance in them if that's the case. all the pickup selections on the ones I tried were apparently identical, at a glance (custombucker Alnico 3?) but they sounded quite different in each, which I suppose can also be down to other variables -- how high they're set, small variations in winding, etc. the one I really liked seemed to nail all the little details in ways I really liked, such as the pot taper and separate volumes being really interactive. ofc that's all super subjective, but that's half the fun in searching, I guess. if only it was a lot closer to my splurge budget! 

I'm never sure if "handmade" in this instance means that they shave it down by hand on a belt sander or w/e, or if it's all done with traditional tools with the finer details and QC being done by hand. if they had any of the Eastman LP's available, I'd love to have tried those too, as I know those are handcarved / shaped as well. I was told that some customers get so attached to their particular neck that they want to order another that's essentially the same, only to be told that it's pretty much impossible to do that.  I might be screwed if they happen to still have that specific serial number hanging on the rack next time I pop by. thanks for the info!


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 22, 2022)

I swear this is the last one I’ll buy for a while! I’ll post a proper NGD eventually…


----------



## budda (Sep 22, 2022)

Did it Crack the Skye after you Hunted it down?


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 22, 2022)

budda said:


> Did it Crack the Skye after you Hunted it down?


Yes, but it is sending my GAS into Remission. I think I’ll be on the hunt for an Explorer or unique SG next. Maybe an RD if the right one pops up. 

Seriously though, it fucking rules. And I love Mastodon. The Lace pickups are nice! I had my doubts but they will stay


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 22, 2022)

Gango79 said:


> This is my M2M Les Paul Custom single pickup



I couldn't find a drool gif with a sufficient amount of drool


----------



## Manurack (Sep 23, 2022)

My Goldtop. I took this portrait style shot during the holidays a few years back. 

I have gold pickup covers on the DiMarzio PAF neck pickup and the Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge, it looked way better with the pickup covers because when I got it, it came with black Seymour Duncan Alnico II pickups. I installed Grover tuners because the Kluson tuners sucked after one of the green plastic tuners broke and I had to super glue it back together. Also changed the volume and tone knobs from top hat knobs to speed knobs because I think they look way better on an LP. 

I also added gold Dunlop straplocks, I eventually want to change all the hardware to gold hardware... It'll be the Golden Goldtop! Mark Morton of Lamb of God is the reason I bought a Goldtop, the guitar is next to my huge painting of Mark Morton too.


----------



## budda (Sep 23, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Yes, but it is sending my GAS into Remission. I think I’ll be on the hunt for an Explorer or unique SG next. Maybe an RD if the right one pops up.
> 
> Seriously though, it fucking rules. And I love Mastodon. The Lace pickups are nice! I had my doubts but they will stay


I saw a used one at our national dealer for the same price as a new standard. Wasnt that curious haha. 

And your collection sure did swell since I made this thread


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 23, 2022)

budda said:


> I saw a used one at our national dealer for the same price as a new standard. Wasnt that curious haha.
> 
> And your collection sure did swell since I made this thread


Dude, yes! After that first Custom arrived I understood what the fuss was about and it’s a real thing. Dad rock be damned, LPs riff hard. 

I ended up getting a great deal on this one. Paid well less than a new Standard and it’s somewhere between Excellent and Mint. 

I really am done for now! Unless a silverburst pops up that I can’t ignore haha


----------



## 73647k (Sep 23, 2022)

Man I love this thing, plays like absolute butter. '92 Les Paul Studio with a serial number stamped the very next day after my wife was born. Just as gnarly as she is.


----------



## budda (Sep 23, 2022)

Nice. That's what I wanted to do to my last studio, but I didn't own it long enough .


----------



## Hoss632 (Sep 24, 2022)

So I went to GC this past weekend to try out a few guitars. I had to sell my Schecter a few months back. But I'm hoping to replace it soon. I've always wanted to see a Silver burst LP in person and they had this. All I can say is after sitting down with it, I get the LP thing now. And I hate that I couldn't bring this thing home and swap in some Duncan Black winters.


----------



## Gibbycustom (Sep 28, 2022)

2011 Les Paul Custom. I changed out the hardware to nickel, and put in Bareknuckle Juggernauts. Amazing guitar


----------



## 73647k (Sep 28, 2022)

Gibbycustom said:


> 2011 Les Paul Custom. I changed out the hardware to nickel, and put in Bareknuckle Juggernauts. Amazing guitar
> View attachment 115083
> 
> View attachment 115084


Looks great. What are your thoughts on the Juggernauts in it?


----------



## Stiman (Sep 28, 2022)

Damn, into a JP-2C too, that must sound monstrous!


----------



## Gibbycustom (Sep 29, 2022)

73647k said:


> Looks great. What are your thoughts on the Juggernauts in it?



Thanks..the Juggs really bring out the mids, and I mean a lot. It’s a bass heavy guitar already so I need to be careful how I run the bass on the amp because the Juggs have a big bass, but it’s a tight bass. Really sounds good in this guitar, but I just have to bump up my presence a bit to compensate for the low end. I sometimes think I may want to switch it up, but when I plug in I just can’t do it because it sounds soooo good.


----------



## Gibbycustom (Sep 29, 2022)

Stiman said:


> Damn, into a JP-2C too, that must sound monstrous!


 
Like being smacked in the ear with Thor’s hammer


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 29, 2022)

Gibbycustom said:


> 2011 Les Paul Custom. I changed out the hardware to nickel, and put in Bareknuckle Juggernauts. Amazing guitar
> View attachment 115083
> 
> View attachment 115084


Yea man, that’s sharp! The ‘87 I posted a few pages back with factory chrome hardware now has uncovered humbuckers too. The black looks good


----------



## 73647k (Oct 2, 2022)

Thinking about refretting the LP with some jumbo frets - anyone else do this yet?


----------



## budda (Oct 2, 2022)

73647k said:


> Thinking about refretting the LP with some jumbo frets - anyone else do this yet?


Many have.


----------



## dmlinger (Oct 2, 2022)

Who here is team nibs vs team no nibs? 

I’m casting a vote for no nibs


----------



## 73647k (Oct 2, 2022)

I could go either way, I’ve seen some really wonky looking nibs though so they have to be done right


----------



## tedtan (Oct 2, 2022)

My Gibsons still have their nibs, but if I ever refret them, the nibs will be removed.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 3, 2022)

Other than tradition, is there any _advantage _to nibs? I know there's a crap load of disadvantages, but I'd think only keeping to tradition would be a vote for them. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 3, 2022)

There's another aged Ibanez 2350CS lawsuit in black sitting at my usual pawn store haunt. Really good deal and similar price as how much I spent on my burst 2350. Would love to get it since these don't last long but it's insurance payment season for me this month.


----------



## tedtan (Oct 3, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Other than tradition, is there any _advantage _to nibs? I know there's a crap load of disadvantages, but I'd think only keeping to tradition would be a vote for them. Unless I'm missing something?


No.

Traditionalists like them for tradition’s sake, but otherwise, nibs suck ass. Full stop.

Fuck nibs.


----------



## budda (Oct 3, 2022)

Nibs affect me 0% and tell me if the guitar has had a refret. Seeing a few 70’s and 80’s with nibs intact which tells me the guitar will cost $500 more than the price


----------



## grimmchaos (Oct 3, 2022)

73647k said:


> Thinking about refretting the LP with some jumbo frets - anyone else do this yet?


I've had two of my customs refretted with jumbo stainless... turned them both into monster players. #Nibsbegone


----------



## 73647k (Oct 3, 2022)

grimmchaos said:


> I've had two of my customs refretted with jumbo stainless... turned them both into monster players. #Nibsbegone


This excites me. The thing already plays great


----------



## dmlinger (Oct 3, 2022)

grimmchaos said:


> I've had two of my customs refretted with jumbo stainless... turned them both into monster players. #Nibsbegone


I’m contemplating the same for my 87 custom. Nibs need to be gone


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 4, 2022)

I would have created another thread, but may as well post it here

So, I'm after something specific, and not sure if I'm looking at the right things.

What I like in a guitar are:
1) light weight
2) 24.75 scale
3) bone nut
4) resonant!!
5) acoustically loud
6) clear when plugged in
7) single cut shaped guitar
8) a warmer hue in gold top (closer to orangeish brown, rather than green. Epiphones gold is closer to green).
9) chunkier necks are great, or skinny necks with taller frets are great)
10) p90s? Preferably?


That kind of brings me to Edwards gold top Les Paul guitar, and also Eastman sb56. I get that they are not apples to apples, and Edwards is about half the price of Eastman. But they have such unique things that I love, and I'm stuck between them.


What I like about Eastman:
Light weight (supposedly?); Ebony board; nitro finish; it's aging and greening really nice from what I'm seeing online; supposedly comparable to Gibson custom shop built (based on online reviews); supposedly very clear sounding when plugged in.

What I like about Edwards:
True(er) LP shape!! I do have an Edwards LPC and love that guitar, so I'm familiar with how Edwards will play, and think they are great. It has a beautiful warm gold color. Acoustically very loud and resonant. Super light weight too.




Now, I'm not sure which way to go.
I'm not liking that the Edwards has a poly finish which won't age. I may slap a bigsby on it. I could easily use a scotch brite pad and take off the gloss a bit. On the custom the gloss doesn't bother me, but with this, i'm kind of something that actually looks/feels a bit more vintage-y?

What I'm not liking about Eastman is that it's shape is weird looking. Though I am a fan of the Agile AL shapes, so maybe Eastman will grow on me? I've also not played any Eastman, and not sure if I should believe the reviews. Also not sure how a bigsby would look on an Eastman sb body shape?

Edwards does save me some money which I can use towards a Strymon BigSky pedal along with some other? Where as Eastman may not give me the option of getting pedals.

So I'm not exactly saving money, if I go either way.



Anyone here have experience with either/both? What would win over the other for you? Or even towards Maybach Lester? Tokai? 



Not related; I know I could buy a Gibson Les Paul classic or traditional or even Standard. I just don't want to....maybe convince me?


----------



## 73647k (Oct 4, 2022)

Part of me wants to refret my LP with jumbos and then the other part of me wants to save up for an Axcess


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2022)

“Nibs be gone” this only matters when you need a refret. It matters 0% until then .

@soliloquy eastman from 12th fret and go.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 4, 2022)

Waukesha (pronounced WHA-key-shaw or WAH-kih-shaw), Les Paul's birthplace, has (at least) one of their firetrucks adorned with a photo of a Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## grimmchaos (Oct 5, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> I’m contemplating the same for my 87 custom. Nibs need to be gone


Got any pics of it? I'd love to see...



73647k said:


> Part of me wants to refret my LP with jumbos and then the other part of me wants to save up for an Axcess


I think the correct answer is both


----------



## dmlinger (Oct 5, 2022)

grimmchaos said:


> Got any pics of it? I'd love to see...
> 
> 
> I think the correct answer is both








NGD - Birth Year Beauty


I mentioned this one over in the Les Paul thread. It wasn't supposed to arrive until Monday, but it came today! 1987 Gibson Les Paul Custom in ebony with factory chrome hardware and Tim Shaw pickups. This is my second LPC in the past two months. The first was a 2021 from the Gibson Mod shop...




sevenstring.org


----------



## 73647k (Oct 5, 2022)

grimmchaos said:


> I think the correct answer is both



Torn between a birthyear custom like @dmlinger or an Axcess. And I swear this is my last guitar…


----------



## dmlinger (Oct 5, 2022)

73647k said:


> ...And I swear this is my last guitar…


Riiiiight


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 6, 2022)

Gango79 said:


> This is my M2M Les Paul Custom single pickup



This is incredibly nice, what a perfect order!


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 6, 2022)

Standard 60’s from Wildwood! Crazy top and pitch black rosewood board, medium weight. Sounds and plays insane.


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2022)

Hell yeah. Apparently nice tops are hard to find on non CS in 2022?


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 6, 2022)

budda said:


> Hell yeah. Apparently nice tops are hard to find on non CS in 2022?


They can be, likely because Sweetwater and Wildwood pick a lot of the good tops for their dealer exclusives. I was fine paying the extra $300 for the Wildwood exclusive because they set it up beautifully, the Wildwood 59’ pickups sound amazing and the top was crazy but it is a little annoying that a lot of the regular standards get plainer tops now.


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2022)

My only standard is black, solved that


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 7, 2022)

budda said:


> My only standard is black, solved that


Just finished looking through the rest of the thread, your black standard is beautiful! As are the two CS’s.


----------



## budda (Oct 7, 2022)

RevelGTR said:


> Just finished looking through the rest of the thread, your black standard is beautiful! As are the two CS’s.


What about the third CS


----------



## grimmchaos (Oct 7, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> NGD - Birth Year Beauty
> 
> 
> I mentioned this one over in the Les Paul thread. It wasn't supposed to arrive until Monday, but it came today! 1987 Gibson Les Paul Custom in ebony with factory chrome hardware and Tim Shaw pickups. This is my second LPC in the past two months. The first was a 2021 from the Gibson Mod shop...
> ...



That's a beauty. My was rode hard and put away wet, but it has a certain charm to it.


----------



## arasys (Oct 7, 2022)

I will never be able to find a Les Paul with an amazing top like this but I figured we can drool collectively by sharing it..I believe this is a M2M R9.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 7, 2022)

budda said:


> What about the third CS


Didn’t realize that was yours! Absolutely awesome as well, love the burst.


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 7, 2022)

60s knobs best knobs.


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 10, 2022)

Still my #1!


----------



## budda (Nov 10, 2022)

I sold the G0, have amber bell knobs waiting for the 96 and another set of PAFs to try in the R9 .

The locking tuners I want are out of stock at my preferred store


----------



## dmlinger (Nov 13, 2022)

Took ownership of this Custom Shop 2008 Silverburst. Did a full setup the day it arrived and I absolutely love it.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2022)

Realized I forgot to post this in here... new Standard 50s


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 13, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Realized I forgot to post this in here... new Standard 50s
> 
> View attachment 117061


Hell yeah! The standard 50’s and 60’s are such great guitars.


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 13, 2022)

Replaced my reflector top knobs with the gold top hats, I prefer the warmer look.


----------



## budda (Nov 14, 2022)

I didnt know they are doing a standard 50’s faded again, anyone try one?

@dmlinger is that 3 lpc’s since i started this thread?

My mike turk pafs for the R9 arrive today. Taking it to my buddy on the weekend for the swap and maybe getting the new knobs on the standard.


----------



## dmlinger (Nov 14, 2022)

budda said:


> @dmlinger is that 3 lpc’s since i started this thread?


4  (edit: yes, 3 customs, 1 "standard")

Mod Shop LPC Ebony
1987 LPC Ebony
Bill Kelliher Halcyon Goldburst
2008 Custom Shop LPC Silverburst

They are all different which is part of the charm. I never knew what I was missing. I want to try another Gibson model and am leaning towards the Explorer.


----------



## belleswell (Nov 19, 2022)

Les Paul Axcess #1








Gibson-Les-Paul-Axcess-1


Image Gibson-Les-Paul-Axcess-1 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Les Paul Axcess #2 








573


Image 573 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












571


Image 571 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Les Paul








Gibson-Les-Paul-60s-Tribute-10


Image Gibson-Les-Paul-60s-Tribute-10 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





More Paul








Gibson-Les-Paul-60s-Tribute-6


Image Gibson-Les-Paul-60s-Tribute-6 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Agile Semi-Custom - Les Paul Axcess #2
Front








IMG-0008


Image IMG-0008 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Back








IMG-0003


Image IMG-0003 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Nip Slip








IMG-0064


Image IMG-0064 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Axcess and Agiles








IMG-0015


Image IMG-0015 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## belleswell (Nov 19, 2022)

Ignore the prior post and the postage stamp size pics.

I don't know why this site does not allow imgur pics
as that is where I have all of my pics. All of the sister sites
allow imgur pics, but not here for some reason.
Much more work to post here because of this.


Les Paul Axcess #1




Les Paul Axcess #2




Les Paul








More Paul






Nip Slip




Agile and Axcess

Front




Back




Les Paul Axcess and Agiles


----------



## dr_game0ver (Nov 19, 2022)

Man thoses Agiles are sweet. How do they compare to the Gibson?


----------



## belleswell (Nov 19, 2022)

dr_game0ver said:


> Man thoses Agiles are sweet. How do they compare to the Gibson?



Thanks. They are great guitars, especially for the cost. I love the Semi Custom AL xxxx. It has something that the Axcess guitars do not have, and that is 24 frets. I have all of the bases covered in my 3 dozen guitar collection,
including many pricey ones. Pointy guitars, twangers, jazz boxes and boat anchors alike.

When I got my first Agile (an AL 3200 ) with no Floyd, I was hooked. I have 7 Agiles including an Intercepter Pro 6 string for the pointy guitar enthusiasts. 

I call it Flameboy


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2022)

belleswell said:


> Ignore the prior post and the postage stamp size pics.
> 
> I don't know why this site does not allow imgur pics
> as that is where I have all of my pics. All of the sister sites
> ...



Complain to imgur, it's not the site it's them blocking the site. It is supposedly because the site has a classifieds section, which makes no sense.


----------



## belleswell (Nov 19, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Complain to imgur, it's not the site it's them blocking the site. It is supposedly because the site has a classifieds section, which makes no sense.



Your right. That does not make sense as all of the sister sites have classified sections as well. 

The first set of postage stamp sized pics was done at ibb.co and it was after I found all the pics I wanted to post in my folders, that I uploaded them. Once I posted and found out that all the pics were the size of stamps, I got frustrated and moved to postimages.org where
I uploaded them again to get the ones that are regularly sized. I just have to remember to upload to postimages.org for future postings.

With imgur, I still have over 3500 pics there, but finding them there amongst 58 pages of pics is still easier than trying to find them 
amongst 10s of thousands of them in my different pic folders. My pics are sorted by month, not topic, so it took some searching. 
This is mainly why I don't contribute as much as I could here. I hate uploading here or anywhere if the end result is a pic the 
size of a stamp that has to be clicked on to view.

So my take away is that it's not this forums fault, it's imgur. Sorry about the "complaining" as I'm sure it's a sore spot as I know I'm
probably not the only one to make this observation. My 2cents


----------



## budda (Nov 19, 2022)

Not me forgetting to bring my new bell knobs home today . Next trip!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2022)

belleswell said:


> Your right. That does not make sense as all of the sister sites have classified sections as well.
> 
> The first set of postage stamp sized pics was done at ibb.co and it was after I found all the pics I wanted to post in my folders, that I uploaded them. Once I posted and found out that all the pics were the size of stamps, I got frustrated and moved to postimages.org where
> I uploaded them again to get the ones that are regularly sized. I just have to remember to upload to postimages.org for future postings.
> ...



All good... there used to actually be a sticky thread that explained the issue, but our forum owner in is infinite wisdom removed 99% of the stickies from the forum


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 20, 2022)

budda said:


> I didnt know they are doing a standard 50’s faded again, anyone try one?
> 
> @dmlinger is that 3 lpc’s since i started this thread?
> 
> My mike turk pafs for the R9 arrive today. Taking it to my buddy on the weekend for the swap and maybe getting the new knobs on the standard.


I tried one at GC recently, played and sounded great! It was nice and light too, I’d guess sub 8 lbs. Personally for an LP I like the gloss lacquer and I even like a little bit of weight so I’m sticking with my 60’s standard, but the faded was tempting.


----------



## Estilo (Nov 21, 2022)

@belleswell Your LPs are fyre and this is the LP thread but damn that 70s V. First electric I had eyes for when I was 14 and still haven't scratched that off the bucket list. Especially a 70s V in white.


----------



## LCW (Nov 22, 2022)

I keep thinking I should sell my Std 50s but whenever I plug it in I change my mind lol… Sounds so damn good!


----------



## LCW (Nov 22, 2022)

Has anyone switched to 50s wiring? Did you like it better?

Ironically the Standard 50s don’t have 50s wiring lol. But looking at diagrams it’s a somewhat easy switch for anyone handy with a soldering iron.


----------



## budda (Nov 22, 2022)

LCW said:


> Has anyone switched to 50s wiring? Did you like it better?
> 
> Ironically the Standard 50s don’t have 50s wiring lol. But looking at diagrams it’s a somewhat easy switch for anyone handy with a soldering iron.


Do you use your volume knobs on this guitar? If you leave everything on 10 theres no point.


----------



## LCW (Nov 22, 2022)

budda said:


> Do you use your volume knobs on this guitar? If you leave everything on 10 theres no point.


I do and also the tone… the downside of the 50s wiring and be read is that rolling back tone will change the volume. I’ll just leave it as modern wiring.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 22, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Took ownership of this Custom Shop 2008 Silverburst. Did a full setup the day it arrived and I absolutely love it.


Oh fuck yeah man, oh fuck yeah. Just fuuuuuck yeah.


----------



## dmlinger (Nov 23, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh fuck yeah man, oh fuck yeah. Just fuuuuuck yeah.


I love it! I put some Mojotone 44 Magnums in it and it rips! 

They are a really interesting pickup. They used 44 awg wire and they have something like 22kohm resistance in the bridge pickup. They are high output, but nothing crazy like the specs make them seem. He is Legend is one of, if not my favorite band, and their guitarist uses these pickups. They rock


----------



## Darkscience (Nov 23, 2022)

Here is my #1 LP with the rest of family freshly hung on the wall today. Never knew how much better this is then dragging out cases. I got another LP not shown here, but I decided to sell it because it does not get any play time.





Here is the family.


----------



## budda (Nov 23, 2022)

Mine are on a rack behind my “desk chair”. Cases and bags get stored.


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 24, 2022)

Just used the Standard 60’s for its second gig, sounded and played great.


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 24, 2022)

And here’s a good shot of it from our October show:


----------



## LCW (Nov 24, 2022)

Put the blank cover on…




Subtle flame…


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2022)

@LCW left out “dark board” haha


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 24, 2022)

LCW said:


> Put the blank cover on…
> View attachment 117459
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! I may break out my blank cover. Beautiful burst and dark board by the way.


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 24, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Realized I forgot to post this in here... new Standard 50s
> 
> View attachment 117061


How are you liking this? I’m considering picking up a goldtop to keep tuned to Drop B.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 24, 2022)

RevelGTR said:


> How are you liking this? I’m considering picking up a goldtop to keep tuned to Drop B.



It's in standard but I am really liking it. Literally the only flaw on it is a little glue residue at the corner of the neck joint under the clear, but it plays and sounds fantastic. I have had some really terrible luck with Gibsons so was really glad to get this and like it as much as I do.

Actually my last 2 have both been keepers.


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2022)

RevelGTR said:


> How are you liking this? I’m considering picking up a goldtop to keep tuned to Drop B.


Do it.


----------



## LCW (Nov 24, 2022)

budda said:


> @LCW left out “dark board” haha


Haha… Oiled it a couple times since I got it a year ago. Can’t remember if it was much lighter but I do like darker rosewood boards.

Edit: a couple of pics from the first day I bought it on 11/7/21… I guess it was always dark…


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 24, 2022)

technomancer said:


> It's in standard but I am really liking it. Literally the only flaw on it is a little glue residue at the corner of the neck joint under the clear, but it plays and sounds fantastic. I have had some really terrible luck with Gibsons so was really glad to get this and like it as much as I do.
> 
> Actually my last 2 have both been keepers.


Mine has glue in the exact same spot! Plus a couple of other tiny flaws, nothing that bothers me though. The guitar just plays, sounds and looks so great.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 24, 2022)

I got these a few months back from a guy that just got out of the Navy...they were very well played but a little TLC im getting them looking good...This one has a nice Top but a lot of pic scratch marks that i think will buff out

2016 Standard with that out of phase wiring mod...Frets were Plek'd





This 1999-2000 LP Classic is so sweet ! Very well played and has some aging on the parts but the weight and that neck is awesome...i love the 500 T in the bridge also how the inlays have yellowed some more

They are players...ment to be played . I got a package deal with the Friedman JJ100 and Friedman 2x12 cab....One of the best CL deals ive found..got them all for what the head costs new ...im fixing them up this month

Mike


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2022)

Mourguitars said:


> 2016 Standard with that out of phase wiring mod...Frets were Plek'd



All Gibsons are plek'ed and have been for quite a few years IIRC



RevelGTR said:


> Mine has glue in the exact same spot! Plus a couple of other tiny flaws, nothing that bothers me though. The guitar just plays, sounds and looks so great.



Yeah this the last standard I tried played pretty well but it was back when they still had the asymmetrical neck profile and I didn't get along with that at all plus I didn't like the pickups and the paint had a lot of issues. This one is fantastic by comparison.


----------



## SwanWings (Dec 4, 2022)

My 2020 Standard. I was pretty surprised at how much I like the stock pickups since I'm more of a high gain guy!



I really should find a band to play in again so she can get some stage time...


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 6, 2022)

Finally got around to setting up the "G0" that came last week. It's a Guitar Center exclusive from 2008. 1960 specs in Darkburst. Totally stock except the previous owner put a Faber ABR on it. Burstbucker 1 and 2 humbuckers. 











And a family photo for the homie @budda


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2022)

Pretty wild family shot!

Guy that bought my G0 promptly sold it. Saw it on kijiji and let the new seller know the details - he updated the ad. 

Im seeing some nice LP’s for sale but 3 seems the right number .


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 6, 2022)

budda said:


> Pretty wild family shot!
> 
> Guy that bought my G0 promptly sold it. Saw it on kijiji and let the new seller know the details - he updated the ad.
> 
> Im seeing some nice LP’s for sale but 3 seems the right number .


5 is plenty right now! Haha 

I am jonesing for an Explorer. Soon. I will get one soon. It’s just a shame the Korina models go for $10k. That’s too damn much


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 6, 2022)

so, Adam Jones's epi's are out. Or at least 1 of however many versions will be out. 

front looks great...back is not my cup of tea.


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> 5 is plenty right now! Haha
> 
> I am jonesing for an Explorer. Soon. I will get one soon. It’s just a shame the Korina models go for $10k. That’s too damn much


I know i need to be ok being stuck with a purchase so explorers are still backburner.


----------



## Hoss632 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hoping I can get one of these. Saw one, played it, loved the neck profile on the custom. Feel like if I swap in a set of Black winter's and keep it in Drop C# I'll have a damn near perfect 6 string for rhythm stuff


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 9, 2022)

I always wondered why Epiphone was so hesitant to do the silverburst. They had no issue going with the rim-burst, but not the tear drop silverburst, up until Adam Jones'es model


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 11, 2022)

The Epiphone Adam Jones sig arrived. I really like it. The only thing I'm gonna change is I'll put locking tuners on it. I may or may not keep the Black Beauty now.


----------



## Edika (Dec 11, 2022)

Can I ask you guys that have Gibson LP's with the bare wood control cavity, do you find that the guitar is a lot noisier than other guitars? Mine has the metal plate were the pots are mounted and whenever I don't touch the strings the noise is a lot more than my other guitars. When I touch the strings or any metal part the noise gets significantly less but still seems to be noisier than my other guitars. I checked for continuity with multimeter, in case there's not something going to ground and everything checks out. It's driving me nuts lol.

I'm considering getting some shielding paint and going through the control cavity and putting some foil on the cover.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 11, 2022)

Edika said:


> Can I ask you guys that have Gibson LP's with the bare wood control cavity, do you find that the guitar is a lot noisier than other guitars? Mine has the metal plate were the pots are mounted and whenever I don't touch the strings the noise is a lot more than my other guitars. When I touch the strings or any metal part the noise gets significantly less but still seems to be noisier than my other guitars. I checked for continuity with multimeter, in case there's not something going to ground and everything checks out. It's driving me nuts lol.
> 
> I'm considering getting some shielding paint and going through the control cavity and putting some foil on the cover.


That sounds correct. The noise stops when you touch metal because you’re the ground.


----------



## Edika (Dec 11, 2022)

tedtan said:


> That sounds correct. The noise stops when you touch metal because you’re the ground.


So it seems I need to shield the cavity to reduce the EM effect of the surrounding sources.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 11, 2022)

Maybe so.

I’ve had bad noise issues in some places I’ve lived due to high power electric lines near my house. I once had some serious issues with a radio station coming through my amp because I was too close to the station’s transmitting antenna. But where I am now, I have no issues because I’m not close to those sources of noise.

If you live or play near sources of noise, the shielding can help.


----------



## budda (Dec 11, 2022)

Just put 12-54 XL's on my 96 standard, tuned it to B and I recommend everyone do this at least once


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 11, 2022)

Whoa, I didn't know the back of the Adam Jones sig had that artwork! That's super cool. I just went from "why TF would I want that boring sig" to "I want that super cool sig."


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 11, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Whoa, I didn't know the back of the Adam Jones sig had that artwork! That's super cool. I just went from "why TF would I want that boring sig" to "I want that super cool sig."


They're doing 6 other variants with different artwork as well. And a blank one. But it comes with a Duncan Distortion in the bridge, CTS pots, orange drop caps, and a really nice hard shell case. Oh and the burst is on the sides as well as the back of the neck and headstock.

Oh and a graphtec nut.


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 11, 2022)

My wife and I used to live in Nashville. We went back to visit family and hit up some old spots this weekend. While there, we hit up a bunch of popular and "famous" guitar shops. Gibson Garage, Gruhn, Carter Vintage, Corner Music, Rumble Seat.

I went with the full intention of falling in love with something and impulse buying. Although I didn't find anything I couldn't life without, I did learn some things and draw some conclusions:

- Gibson is making the best guitars in their history right now. I didn't pick up a bad (brand new) guitar, even in the dealer stores.
- Their Murphy Lab finish is the real deal. Unbelievable in person and the quality is very impressive. Everything from a Murphy gloss all the way to heavy aged is exquisite. 10X better finish than the Fender CS guitars I played
- I'm not an SG person
- Even world-known shops have awful setups on their guitars for sale
- The Gibson Garage is a really cool place, with every Gibson under the sun (plus Kramer, more on that later), and the employees are knowledgeable and get excited to help visitors. 
- Kramer has some awesome super strat models out now 
- Kramer is working on a Made in USA line coming out 2023
- Epiphone is still an incredible value:quality ratio
- Confirmed an Explorer is in my future
- The 5150 III 6L6 is bad to the bone


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 11, 2022)

Working on new stuff for my band! I tracked our first EP primarily with my 52’ RI Tele but the Les Paul is getting some use on this one for sure.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 11, 2022)

budda said:


> Just put 12-54 XL's on my 96 standard, tuned it to B and I recommend everyone do this at least once



At least once? It's not a reversible mod without a nut change if you're going back to E standard territory right?


----------



## dspellman (Dec 11, 2022)

73647k said:


> Part of me wants to refret my LP with jumbos and then the other part of me wants to save up for an Axcess


Things you want to know about the Axcess: 

The body is weight relieved. I have an Axcess Custom that's actually chambered. We discovered that when we were digging around putting in Sustainers, battery boxes, etc. 

It's also thinner than a standard LP.

Axcessesses come with medium (medium jumbo?) frets. I wasn't able to get Gibson to give me Jumbos.
They also come with 10" - 12" radius fretboards (not a compound radius, but sort of in between those two). I have a similar guitar with a 1 3/4" nut width, 16" radius, jumbo frets and a wide/thin neck profile. I have huge hands and love that neck.

You can get an ebony fretboard if you order the Axcess Custom. 

I keep hearing that "All Gibsons are PLEK'd." They're not, exactly. Gibson has mostly used their PLEK machines as fret milling machines somewhere in the middle of the build process, but it's nowhere close to the PLEK process as done by a competent tech after the guitar is built. When I got my Axcess Custom (direct from the factory via the Guitar Center on Sunset in Hollywood), we immediately noted a couple of high frets in the upper reaches and had the guitar properly PLEK'd, the frets superglued and set up correctly. After that it played beautifully. I highly recommend doing that if you're going to play that guitar with low action.

I love the Axcess, but it's a glued-neck guitar with a neck heel that's been shaved down from standard. Makes me a little nervous. I have other guitars that are neck-through (the neck continues through the body and is laminated) construction with body sides glued onto the neck/spine and feel much more comfortable with those if I'm out banging around in bars, etc. 

If you're going to spend the money for that guitar with a Floyd, consider a heavier brass sustain block and some of the noiseless springs you can find on the aftermarket.


----------



## dspellman (Dec 11, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Maybe so.
> 
> I’ve had bad noise issues in some places I’ve lived due to high power electric lines near my house. I once had some serious issues with a radio station coming through my amp because I was too close to the station’s transmitting antenna. But where I am now, I have no issues because I’m not close to those sources of noise.
> 
> If you live or play near sources of noise, the shielding can help.


I learned pretty early that playing next to a wall of neon signs and with an amp plugged into the same circuit as an old ice machine, you can get some pretty good radio stations. I took one of my Carvins (shielded with copper) into the same environment and found it was blissfully quiet.


----------



## dspellman (Dec 11, 2022)

dr_game0ver said:


> Man thoses Agiles are sweet. How do they compare to the Gibson?



The Agiles are solid body (no weight relief), full thickness body. That 24-fret version has a five-piece neck, real ebony fretboard, abalone inlays, multi-layer binding on the body and headstock, 13.7" radius (at a guess) fretboard, jumbo frets.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 12, 2022)

dspellman said:


> I learned pretty early that playing next to a wall of neon signs and with an amp plugged into the same circuit as an old ice machine, you can get some pretty good radio stations. I took one of my Carvins (shielded with copper) into the same environment and found it was blissfully quiet.


I’ve never played this specific guitar near neon signs or old ice machines (e.g., this guitar hasn’t been gigged), but I had a fully shielded guitar with EMGs (SA, SA, 89) that buzzed like a beehive in my old house near the high tension power lines. Even with an ISP Decimator II G-String noise gate in the four cable set up.


----------



## belleswell (Dec 12, 2022)

dspellman said:


> The Agiles are solid body (no weight relief), full thickness body. That 24-fret version has a five-piece neck, real ebony fretboard, abalone inlays, multi-layer binding on the body and headstock, 13.7" radius (at a guess) fretboard, jumbo frets.



When I ordered my first Agile, an AL 3200 without a Floyd, I loved it. The only downside , and it would drive many to sell it, and that is the weight. It was almost 11 lbs. It's the only guitar in the pic with 3 Agiles and one Axcess that does not have a Floyd.

That guitar had a quality that was very refreshing for the price. So much so that I bought a few more. When I was buying my fourth one, I opted for a semi-custom with all of the bells and whistles. One of the options I ordered was the weight relief. It's the one in the side by side comparison to my Axcess # 2 , both front and back pics.

It was just shy of 9 lbs, which was still heavier, than say a Tele, or an Ibby JS model, but it was still much better than my first which was almost 11 lbs.

That Semi-Custom is one I ordered about 8 years ago. A guitar tech at Elderly Instruments I use did some additional work for me on it and he was also impressed with the quality and he is fussy. I play that Semi - Custom Agile
more than I play my Axcessesses. Great guitar.

My only complaint is one Dspellman and I have talked about on another forum, is the upper bout axcess for the upper frets. Still it's one of my fave guitars. I believe Kurt changed that later for some of the semi-customs with 24
frets to make it more accessible.

I see that a few are now available for order on the Rondo site. Not the semi-custom like I bought, but some nice ones, including 3 with Floyds. They are a pre-order at this point and I believe the site lists them coming in a few weeks. For quite a while they've had very few AL 3200 offerings so seeing some coming in nice. For those that
have not bought a guitar from Kurt, I can say he is very easy to work with and has a great rep in my book.

My first guitar from him arrived in this box, which looked like it had been dangled in a wood chipper. The box
was toast and I expected the worst when I opened the case. The only thing wrong was the pup selector switch
was broken off. As well, the top was very underwhelming. For the purpose of proving my point here are some pics
of the mangled box, the broken selector switch, and the top which looked rather bland compared to the stock
pics they use at their site.

Kurt was very understanding and made everything right including covering all shipping costs on the one I sent
back. The one that he sent back was nicer than the stock pics and played great right out of the box with no
set up needed by me. That first experience led me to get 6 more Agiles. Great return policy.

Pics - To be fair, this happened in transit and UPS was the delivery service.









Broken selector switch and underwhelming top. No problems. Kurt was very understanding
and made it all right.




The replacement he sent me had a much nice top and played great out of the box.
A boat anchor to be sure, but a nice one. In that I'm no longer gigging and play mostly sitting
with a strap, no problem.


----------



## budda (Dec 12, 2022)

Estilo said:


> At least once? It's not a reversible mod without a nut change if you're going back to E standard territory right?


I didnt change anything except the gauge lol. Was 10-46 beforehand.


----------



## Edika (Dec 12, 2022)

budda said:


> I didnt change anything except the gauge lol. Was 10-46 beforehand.


Did the nut accommodate the 56 gauge on top? A luthier had told me that in order not to mess with the nut you can go up and down a gauge with no issues, otherwise you either need to file the nut or replace it (if it's much lighter).


----------



## budda (Dec 12, 2022)

Edika said:


> Did the nut accommodate the 56 gauge on top? A luthier had told me that in order not to mess with the nut you can go up and down a gauge with no issues, otherwise you either need to file the nut or replace it (if it's much lighter).


I will have a proper look after work. Functionally I cant find any problems.


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 12, 2022)

I got rid of the wiring Mod , push/pull thingie and the Burstbuckers, put in a 920 harness and 36th Anniversary in the neck and the Fortitude in the Bridge

The sound is so awesome and pair very well !

I had fret inlays start to pop up on 3, 5 , 7 and i think he said the 15th fret...What up with that Gibson on a 2016 guitar ????

Anyways all fixed, and re glued , new guts and Pickups, strings and a nice set up ....this one has the Mojo now

Mike


----------



## tedtan (Dec 12, 2022)

Mourguitars said:


> I had fret inlays start to pop up on 3, 5 , 7 and i think he said the 15th fret...What up with that Gibson on a 2016 guitar ????


Gibson doesn’t glue the inlays in, they are just pressed in and then held in by friction, so if another one lifts, just push it back down.


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 12, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Gibson doesn’t glue the inlays in, they are just pressed in and then held in by friction, so if another one lifts, just push it back down.


You sure about that?


----------



## tedtan (Dec 12, 2022)

I know they didn’t for a good while, but I suppose they could have started gluing them in under the new ownership and management.

But the 2016 that @Mourguitars posted shouldn’t have glued in inlays.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 13, 2022)

I don't own this any more, kinda wish I didn't sell it but

2016 LP Traditional Plain Top. These particular models weren't weight relieved so it weighed quite a bit (around the 9 - 10Ib mark), 50s rounded neck and 57 Classic pickups (which actually sounded pretty good).

Sold it on because it just wasn't for me in the end, as much as I thought about keeping it till I was an old geezer. I'm just fundamentally a Strat/Super Strat guy. May try and get another at some point in the future though.


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 13, 2022)

I


maliciousteve said:


> View attachment 118178
> 
> 
> I don't own this any more, kinda wish I didn't sell it but
> ...


If you’re a super strat guy it might be worth trying one of the newer 60’s standards, the slim taper neck profile isn’t too dissimilar from a lot of modern super strats.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 13, 2022)

RevelGTR said:


> I
> 
> If you’re a super strat guy it might be worth trying one of the newer 60’s standards, the slim taper neck profile isn’t too dissimilar from a lot of modern super strats.


I wasn't so much the neck profile (I can appreciate all shapes, even my Warmoth has the fatback profile), it was the body shape. I just found it a bit cumbersome compared to a Strat for example.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Dec 13, 2022)

Really want to buy a Gibson Les Paul, despite the recent reputation and not being a "shreddy" guitar. Still think it looks really cool and would really fit the music that I play/write.


----------



## mastapimp (Dec 13, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Gibson doesn’t glue the inlays in, they are just pressed in and then held in by friction, so if another one lifts, just push it back down.


Please watch this video at 3:45. Gibson USA uses epoxy to glue the inlays in place.


----------



## budda (Dec 13, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Really want to buy a Gibson Les Paul, despite the recent reputation and not being a "shreddy" guitar. Still think it looks really cool and would really fit the music that I play/write.


They’re shreddy if you buy a shreddy one lol (axxess, lite, classic, 60s standard, etc).


----------



## Robslalaina (Dec 13, 2022)

budda said:


> They’re shreddy if you buy a shreddy one lol (axxess, lite, classic, 60s standard, etc).


Nah, they're shreddy if you can shred.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Dec 13, 2022)

Robslalaina said:


> Nah, they're shreddy if you can shred.


Not what I meant. I mean that they have 22 frets and 24,75 scale.

Actually the one I find most attractive is this Slash signature, I don't find the "metal looking" models attractive at all.







But I won't be playing classic rock so not too sure about the pickups. Realistically I will never be able to buy this guitar, it's 2800€ in most stores I've seen. So something like a Gibson Studio is more of a realistic goal for me. I really like how Les Pauls look. Just wish the Tune o Matic wasn't such a downgrade for fast rythm playing.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 13, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Please watch this video at 3:45. Gibson USA uses epoxy to glue the inlays in place.



Gibson used to advertise that they didn’t use glue. It was a point of pride along the lines of “our tolerances are so tight, we don’t even use glue”. But if you know anything about Gibson, they change up the details of their manufacturing quite a bit, so it’s hard to say what they did on a particular guitar without having been in the factory watching it be made.

But whatever Gibson is doing for their inlays, they need to change it because only Gibson has the problem of inlays popping out. But only on the Gibson USA models made in the past twenty or so years. Older Gibsons, Custom Shop models, and Epiphones don’t seem to have the problem. And I don’t see it on guitars by other manufacturers, either.


----------



## budda (Dec 13, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Not what I meant. I mean that they have 22 frets and 24,75 scale.
> 
> Actually the one I find most attractive is this Slash signature, I don't find the "metal looking" models attractive at all.
> 
> ...


Buy a used one for waay less?


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Dec 13, 2022)

budda said:


> Just put 12-54 XL's on my 96 standard, tuned it to B and I recommend everyone do this at least once


Sounds like you need to cover some Carcass 

Did your file the nut at all? When I was in a death metal band we tuned to B, but I was using Floyd equipped guitars so I didn’t have to deal with that issue.

Edit: I didn’t read far enough before posting this. Good to know that no filling was necessary! A little bit of buzz never hurt anyone anyway


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Dec 13, 2022)

budda said:


> Buy a used one for waay less?


I have never bought a used guitar.. A Gibson Studio or even a Tribute shouldn't be so bad right? Then there's other brands like Edwards that make traditional Les Pauls too. How about an old Guild Bluesbird, I know a guitar player from Russian band LUMEN uses one and it looks really good, they aren't very expensive either.


----------



## budda (Dec 13, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I have never bought a used guitar.. A Gibson Studio or even a Tribute shouldn't be so bad right? Then there's other brands like Edwards that make traditional Les Pauls too. How about an old Guild Bluesbird, I know a guitar player from Russian band LUMEN uses one and it looks really good, they aren't very expensive either.


No better time to start than now. A new studio after tax is the same price give or take $100 than a used standard, depending on where you live. 

You have the internet, you can buy a used guitar without getting fleeced


----------



## fabronaut (Dec 13, 2022)

this thread has me jonesing for the Murphy Lab that's back at the local shop... they pulled it due to a dodgy tuner (?) and the exorbitant price has kept it in stock. it would be completely insane for me to pull the trigger on that -- I'd have to finance it and I'm not at a point in my life where that's a sensible move -- but damned if I don't still want it anyway.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 14, 2022)

trading my LTD EC1000 for an Edwards E-LP in tobacco burst today.
dont really care for flame top guitars, and i'm still after a gold top. If i dont feel the flame top tobacco burst, i may trade/sell it and keep hunting for a gold top.

Think i may just end up buying a gibson standard gold top with p90's. If i plan on having it for a while, i may as well make it into an heirloom type guitar


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2022)

soliloquy said:


> trading my LTD EC1000 for an Edwards E-LP in tobacco burst today.
> dont really care for flame top guitars, and i'm still after a gold top. If i dont feel the flame top tobacco burst, i may trade/sell it and keep hunting for a gold top.
> 
> Think i may just end up buying a gibson standard gold top with p90's. If i plan on having it for a while, i may as well make it into an heirloom type guitar


If you want a goldtop, buy that. No sense in having something that isnt what you wanted. I had a 2019 standard P90, it was great. Sold to fund my lpc.


----------



## Allyriaguitar (Dec 14, 2022)

1993 Special with P-100s


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 14, 2022)

budda said:


> If you want a goldtop, buy that. No sense in having something that isnt what you wanted. I had a 2019 standard P90, it was great. Sold to fund my lpc.



my LPC thirst was quashed by my Edwards E-LPC, and since then, i've had no real interest in getting a gibson custom. 
But a Goldtop on the other hand is different. Part of what makes a goldtop a goldtop, for me, is that it ages. 
Not hating on Tokai, or other japanese les pauls, or even Eastman, but they just haven't really aged as well as a gibson.

alternatively speaking, if the flamed top edwards really does speak to me, i can send it in to get it repainted and nitro finish on it....


but i think i still rather get a gold top standard.

In other news, the Gibson Sergio Vallin Les Paul seems beautiful


----------



## fabronaut (Dec 14, 2022)

budda said:


> If you want a goldtop, buy that. No sense in having something that isn't what you wanted.


I've had this happen more times than I can count, usually with tech. realizing later a bit more spent would go a long way isn't a great feeling, even when I've saved a significant chunk by buying used / clearance stock. (mostly applies to tech, again, but can be comparable to a good used deal.) 

it feels even worse with guitars when you get Goldilocks syndrome ("this one is _just right_"), as there's an ephemeral aspect to it that can't be easily quantified. in the moment, I can pinpoint specific elements that I really like -- the neck feels great, the pickups have exceptional clarity / harmonics, etc. it can really be a case of the sum being greater than the whole of its parts.

now that I'm older, "the one who got away" only refers to two or three guitars I've come across that were in my budget that I didn't snap up at the time. 

I'm that aspirational tire kicker running the racks and taking mental notes for the day when I finally pull the trigger  it's a big (irrational) purchase for me, so that's part of the fun, I guess. I snap a quick picture of the S/N on the headstock and the tag, as there might be two of the same series model next to each other, but only one of them speaks to me. could be as much the thrill of the hunt as anything else, so to speak.



soliloquy said:


> i still rather get a gold top standard.


speaking of which, since you're in TO, Cosmo has (had?) a great goldtop or two in stock recently. Twelfth Fret has great stuff passing through regularly as well on consignment. I can pass along the serial of the one at Cosmo that caught my eye if you're interested.

pretty sure the prices went up (bleh, inflation and MSRP price hike) but you might be able to talk them into knocking a bit off or trading up. I'd get them to run it through the PLEK for any new guitar purchases, as they slash the costs of a PLEK run on newly purchased guitars as a promotional thing. you can have it just scanned and not leveled, if that's your jam.


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2022)

Sticking with buy a used gtp90/hh . Dont spend extra money on a refin when they literally sell what you want already. 

Theres a few gt’s on kijiji across the country, maybe someone will trade? Or list yours after xmas.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 14, 2022)

fabronaut said:


> I've had this happen more times than I can count, usually with tech. realizing later a bit more spent would go a long way isn't a great feeling, even when I've saved a significant chunk by buying used / clearance stock. (mostly applies to tech, again, but can be comparable to a good used deal.)
> 
> it feels even worse with guitars when you get Goldilocks syndrome ("this one is _just right_"), as there's an ephemeral aspect to it that can't be easily quantified. in the moment, I can pinpoint specific elements that I really like -- the neck feels great, the pickups have exceptional clarity / harmonics, etc. it can really be a case of the sum being greater than the whole of its parts.
> 
> ...




I appreciate you looking into the Goldtops for me, but I'm not in that market just yet. Though i could trade my (not yet) edwards flametop for partial trade, but I think i'll still hold onto that for a bit longer. I'm in no real rush as, if you look at my history via Agileguitarforum, SS.org, mylespaul.com, and few other guitar related forums, a goldtop has been on my list since at least 2017, maybe even earlier. As of yet, i haven't found one that exactly fits my wants (guitars are a want, not a need....per se?). So i can wait a bit longer. Even if you look around my house, some of my wall art, or decorations are of a mini goldtop les paul (no bigger than 8 inches. Its just a mini model). 

i am loving the idea of an heirloom, which, i think, will take me even longer to find. 

and @budda: exactly! i'll get the p90 version over HH. 


can someone help me understand the necks on the deluxe? If i understand correctly:
Standards and Traditional have the 50's neck
Classic and Deluxe have the 60's neck? 

is that accurate? I dont really get much info on deluxe


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 14, 2022)

To reply to above 

My 2016 Standard has the same neck as my 2000 Classic...the 60's 

The Traditional has a beefy neck and maybe the R9 , R8 and so on have that 50's style chunky neck, not sure but a friend of mine buys a lot of those and he said they have a beefy neck

He only buys the Murphy lab stuff , custom shop , one of;s...like 7-10k guitars or more....but he comes from a lot of old family money

Mike 

Oh that Trogly guy on youtube measures the necks when he buys and documents guitars...that may help ya . My friend has him keep a eye out and buys form him on LP that hes looking for , many are overseas and ole Trogly handles that for you getting it in the States

Mike


----------



## fabronaut (Dec 14, 2022)

soliloquy said:


> can someone help me understand the necks on the deluxe? If i understand correctly:
> Standards and Traditional have the 50's neck
> Classic and Deluxe have the 60's neck?
> 
> is that accurate? I dont really get much info on deluxe


IIRC the Deluxe neck shape / dimensions vary depending on the year, and the ones I came across were pretty consistently 60's slim taper.
I assume that's their best selling neck shape, not unlike a Fender standard / modern C, as it seems to be on ~70%+ of the core lineup?

I love mini humbuckers, so I've always had a hopeful eye out for a Deluxe. would be fun to do a Townshend mod (route humbucker cavity b/w with volume blend). are mini humbuckers a direct drop in for P90 routes on any of the models? I know the pickups themselves should fit, but I'm never sure about the rings.


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2022)

Theres a standard 50s and standard 60s since ??? - goldtop p90 is 50s.

Standard 60s is a C shape, classic is more or less a D similarish to SG 61 reissues.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 14, 2022)

certainly preferring wider and chunkier necks these days. So the 60's, though a great neck, not really speaking to me much as of late


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Dec 14, 2022)

They don't have a deluxe at the moment, but for current neck dimensions I normally look at Wildwood as they make measurements for every guitar. E.g.

https://wildwoodguitars.com/product-category/electrics/gibson-usa/les-paul-classic/
https://wildwoodguitars.com/product-category/electrics/gibson-usa/les-paul-standard-gibson-usa/


----------



## ylemp (Dec 17, 2022)

I've been loving reading through this thread. So I thought I'd contribute.
2001 Les Paul Custom 
2017 Les Paul Standard Premium Plus


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 18, 2022)

I hate Les Pauls. 

That said, this one Trogly recently featured is maybe the most alluring LP I’ve seen.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 18, 2022)

Pelham blue Les Paul custom is now also really speaking to me!

A gold top classic and Pelham blue combo would be sweet

Not mine, but sure is drool worthy!



Interesting how other Les Paul makers (Burny, Greco, Tokai, navigators, Bacchus, fgn, Edwards, esp, crews, momogos; agile, etc) don't make Pelham blue guitars in their lp shapes.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 18, 2022)

Speaking of Trogly's collection, this might be the most happenin' LPC Ive ever seen. And thats from someone who doesnt like gaudy guitars, gold hardware, or Bigsby's


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 18, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> Speaking of Trogly's collection, this might be the most happenin' LPC Ive ever seen. And thats from someone who doesnt like gaudy guitars, gold hardware, or Bigsby's


Yeah, not sure what it is, but I'm really turning away from figured guitar tops. Where once I used to drool over 3d quilt or flame tops, now I'm just seeking out solid colors. 

The figured tops become too busy and gaudy to my eyes. 

I was watching that video and was so divided on that guitar. I like the LP; the bigsby; the gold; the color....but the quilt top just not my thing


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 18, 2022)

Trogly is an interesting creature. He does have a knack for sniping really cool pieces. He also must make a decent enough profit to keep it going, but it appears he’s doing even better than that…dude seems to be thriving. Have to assume he has a day job that fills in the gaps when he takes a bath on purchases that don’t flip. 

I don’t know how he does it…Reverb fees and shipping easily eat up $300-500+ when you’re dealing guitars that cost $3k+. That’s 10% on a $3k guitar and also assumes you’re eating sales tax when you buy it. 

His side offerings like the foreign forwarding services must do well for him.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 18, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Trogly is an interesting creature. He does have a knack for sniping really cool pieces. He also must make a decent enough profit to keep it going, but it appears he’s doing even better than that…dude seems to be thriving. Have to assume he has a day job that fills in the gaps when he takes a bath on purchases that don’t flip.
> 
> I don’t know how he does it…Reverb fees and shipping easily eat up $300-500+ when you’re dealing guitars that cost $3k+. That’s 10% on a $3k guitar and also assumes you’re eating sales tax when you buy it.
> 
> His side offerings like the foreign forwarding services must do well for him.



not to mention that by the sound of his voice, he sounds relatively young. Id say maybe in his late 20's or so. 
I do wonder how is he able to grab all these rare pieces, and how has he developed such a wealth of knowledge in them. 

good on him though


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 18, 2022)

Kind of a weird question, I'll explain best I can.

My '75 LP was refretted earlier in the year. Plays great now, but it always sounds slightly out of tune. It was like this before, but we attributed that to the frets being basically flat. I had it setup and intonation done, but still on the low frets to me it sounds just slightly out of tune.

Is this just a thing with older LP's? It just doesn't sound great. It will probably just be a wall decoration if that's the way it'll be.


----------



## budda (Dec 18, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Kind of a weird question, I'll explain best I can.
> 
> My '75 LP was refretted earlier in the year. Plays great now, but it always sounds slightly out of tune. It was like this before, but we attributed that to the frets being basically flat. I had it setup and intonation done, but still on the low frets to me it sounds just slightly out of tune.
> 
> Is this just a thing with older LP's? It just doesn't sound great. It will probably just be a wall decoration if that's the way it'll be.


Verified out of tune with a tuner?


----------



## budda (Dec 18, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> Speaking of Trogly's collection, this might be the most happenin' LPC Ive ever seen. And thats from someone who doesnt like gaudy guitars, gold hardware, or Bigsby's


I want to say that lp was listed on my canadian forum but im not sure. Either way, nah. LPC’s are solid colours and ideally black  (wine red lpc owners audibly sigh)


----------



## tedtan (Dec 18, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Kind of a weird question, I'll explain best I can.
> 
> My '75 LP was refretted earlier in the year. Plays great now, but it always sounds slightly out of tune. It was like this before, but we attributed that to the frets being basically flat. I had it setup and intonation done, but still on the low frets to me it sounds just slightly out of tune.
> 
> Is this just a thing with older LP's? It just doesn't sound great. It will probably just be a wall decoration if that's the way it'll be.


If it’s only the lower frets that are out, or at least most noticeably out, the nut slots could be too high.


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 18, 2022)

tedtan said:


> If it’s only the lower frets that are out, or at least most noticeably out, the nut slots could be too high.


Could be, it's the original nut still in there


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 18, 2022)

budda said:


> Verified out of tune with a tuner?


I didn't verify the notes are out of tune but was gonna hook it up to the strobe tonight and check. The open strings are definitely in tune


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 18, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> I didn't verify the notes are out of tune but was gonna hook it up to the strobe tonight and check. The open strings are definitely in tune


Could also be related to taller frets. If you're pressing hard on them, it may change pitch a bit.


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 18, 2022)

soliloquy said:


> Could also be related to taller frets. If you're pressing hard on them, it may change pitch a bit.


Nah I made sure I wasn't pressing too hard. They were just done and levelled as well, but I did put a rocker on and make sure they were level


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 18, 2022)

budda said:


> I want to say that lp was listed on my canadian forum but im not sure. Either way, nah. LPC’s are solid colours and ideally black  (wine red lpc owners audibly sigh)



Im totally with you on the Black LPC. Otherwise, I'm not too attached to traditional styles. You dont get to see an LPC looking like that too often, so i guess i like it for being different. It makes me want to play jazz!


----------



## budda (Dec 18, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> Im totally with you on the Black LPC. Otherwise, I'm not too attached to traditional styles. You dont get to see an LPC looking like that too often, so i guess i like it for being different. It makes me want to play jazz!


Pretending to play bluesy jazzy stuff is how I ended up getting renegged on a 70s LPC. Never play well when testing gear for a private sale


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 19, 2022)

On Reverb at the mo. I love the Pelham blue finish, but never seen this "cracked-ice" finish before on any les paul. Wish I could afford it


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 19, 2022)

Louis Cypher said:


> On Reverb at the mo. I love the Pelham blue finish, but never seen this "cracked-ice" finish before on any les paul. Wish I could afford it


So dope, saw that in the Mod Shop on Gibson's website the other week. The dude, Trogly, that we talked about a page or so ago swiped it. I can't remember what it was listed for direct from Gibson. $6,650 seems about $1K too high IMO when you consider a new Alpine or Silverburst will set you back $5,500-5,700. Mod Shop guitars aren't considered "new" condition.


----------



## budda (Dec 19, 2022)

Louis Cypher said:


> On Reverb at the mo. I love the Pelham blue finish, but never seen this "cracked-ice" finish before on any les paul. Wish I could afford it


Lpc version of my old hamer sfx2 haha. 

I’d be into it for less than a standard colour because that’s a hard resell.


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 19, 2022)

budda said:


> Lpc version of my old hamer sfx2 haha.
> 
> I’d be into it for less than a standard colour because that’s a hard resell.


100% hard resell

I’d be halfheartedly interested at $4k, would pull trigger at $3k. But some nerd that follows Trogly will buy it for way too damn much


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Dec 21, 2022)

My Les Paul and probably the guitar I play the most.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 21, 2022)

And now I'm scared....

Two Gibson Les Pauls popped up on my radar. Spoke to the owners. Their serial number wrang through as true. They had the correct bridge, binding, and logo, even the truss rod cover was accurate. Yet something was off, or at least it was nagging at me, but couldn't tell exactly what..

One has a slightly off centered control layout. 
One has a slightly different horn, and it's finish seemed more in line with Poly than nitro. 

Fake. Most likely?

Though I'm sure the owners didn't know it was fake. They may have bought it as legitimate guitars. 

So....I wonder if I should keep searching or focus on navigator/Tokai/crews/fgn/Burny/Greco/Edwards/mode/etc as they are less likely to be faked.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 21, 2022)

Post pics; we can probably help ID them. If not here, the folks at the My Les Paul Forum can.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 21, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Post pics; we can probably help ID them. If not here, the folks at the My Les Paul Forum can.


Sadly both the owners took them down. 

Not sure if they will post it again and mark it as fake, or just acknowledge they bought a fake and keep it? 

One was a honey burst that looked like a traditional with zebra pickups. That was marketed as 2002 and it's finish seemed off. Had a few dings but the finish wasn't scoring, but rather chipping, similar to poly. 

The other was black studio, but control lay out seemed off. That could just have been a weird angle the photo was taken from though. So I'm still giving them the benefit of a doubt


----------



## budda (Dec 21, 2022)

@soliloquy were they in Ottawa? Big thread on multiple fakes this fall at guitarscanada.com fyi.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 21, 2022)

budda said:


> @soliloquy were they in Ottawa? Big thread on multiple fakes this fall at guitarscanada.com fyi.


One in Oakville, and another in Richmond Hill


----------



## budda (Dec 21, 2022)

soliloquy said:


> One in Oakville, and another in Richmond Hill


Possibly same dude. Staircase pics? I’d say dig up the thread on GC.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 21, 2022)

budda said:


> Possibly same dude. Staircase pics? I’d say dig up the thread on GC.


No, it was a pic in the case with a bird eye view of the full guitar. Had feet in it, and I think some sort of a Vox amp grill on the top of the pic?


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 31, 2022)

You Europeans out there, what are your thoughts on Maybach guitars? 
Their Lester's, some of them at least, are weighing in as little as 7 lbs. Maybe even lighter that I havent seen so far. 

What are they doing with their bodies? Seem neat


----------



## yellowv (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## budda (Dec 31, 2022)

soliloquy said:


> You Europeans out there, what are your thoughts on Maybach guitars?
> Their Lester's, some of them at least, are weighing in as little as 7 lbs. Maybe even lighter that I havent seen so far.
> 
> What are they doing with their bodies? Seem neat


Could be spanish cedar. My Huber K2 was 6lbs.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 31, 2022)

budda said:


> Could be spanish cedar. My Huber K2 was 6lbs.


Don't think you ever posted your Huber. How are they compared to a 'good' standard Gibby? 


Also, on a side note, I think your guitars are usually 5ish years a head of me. Good taste, I guess?


----------



## budda (Jan 1, 2023)

soliloquy said:


> Don't think you ever posted your Huber. How are they compared to a 'good' standard Gibby?
> 
> 
> Also, on a side note, I think your guitars are usually 5ish years a head of me. Good taste, I guess?


Huber felt a bit above PRS - just more attention to detail overall. And thats their cheap model . I want a dolphin or orca but my retention rate and the likely loss on resale barring a great deal have stopped me. They are making some of the best guitars on the market based on my incredibly small sample size.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 1, 2023)

yellowv said:


>



I had my eyes on these last week, but ended up buying the regular Custom because it was brand new and I could only find used/rough condition Sykes models. That’s sweet, man!!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 1, 2023)

Been spending the weekend with this Orville-




I’m still on the fence, which after 2 days is a little concerning, I generally know in 30 seconds if I love a guitar or not, but I’m holding out a bit because my experience with LP’s is very limited. This is the first one I’ve been able to set up how I want it, instead of playing one of my friend’s.

Definitely swapping the bridge pickup out for an Aldrich. After about 5 hours of play time on it, it’s a bit too timid for my tastes. I don’t want this guitar to be over the top with output, I have the Edwards coming for that, but this needs just a bit more. Might keep the neck pickup the same. 

And a zebra on this will look killer-


----------



## vilk (Jan 1, 2023)

Visiting my wife's hometown for new year's, I always pop into an old little guitar shop, this time they had a used Burny on the shelf. Now I've played plenty of LP style guitars before and I don't dislike them, but until this Burny I've never felt compelled to buy one. This guitar seriously played so good, better than the Tokai, better than my old Epiphone LPC, and I'm sure it's heresy to say so in this thread but it felt better than the Gibsons I've played as well. I think the neck on this Burny is much thinner and faster than conventional Les Pauls. 

I don't need more guitars, and honestly these days I'm not even interested in guitars that don't have 24 frets and Floyds... But I can't stop thinking about this Burny LP. I might have to go buy it just on principle before I leave town, because tbh it's not usual that I grab an unfamiliar guitar off the shelf and love the way it feels. Unfortunately this thing's got like <50% fret life. Someone has absolutely played the shit out of it (or maybe Fernandes just uses wimpy fretwire?)—and despite that it was still great to play!

Idk, I gotta think about this more, maybe I'll go back and play it again.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 1, 2023)

vilk said:


> Visiting my wife's hometown for new year's, I always pop into an old little guitar shop, this time they had a used Burny on the shelf. Now I've played plenty of LP style guitars before and I don't dislike them, but until this Burny I've never felt compelled to buy one. This guitar seriously played so good, better than the Tokai, better than my old Epiphone LPC, and I'm sure it's heresy to say so in this thread but it felt better than the Gibsons I've played as well. I think the neck on this Burny is much thinner and faster than conventional Les Pauls.
> 
> I don't need more guitars, and honestly these days I'm not even interested in guitars that don't have 24 frets and Floyds... But I can't stop thinking about this Burny LP. I might have to go buy it just on principle before I leave town, because tbh it's not usual that I grab an unfamiliar guitar off the shelf and love the way it feels. Unfortunately this thing's got like <50% fret life. Someone has absolutely played the shit out of it (or maybe Fernandes just uses wimpy fretwire?)—and despite that it was still great to play!
> 
> Idk, I gotta think about this more, maybe I'll go back and play it again.



If it's an old Burny, the fret wear might be in line with the age of the guitar. 

Also, not always the case, but generally speaking, MIJ single cuts are usually considered to be better playing/feeling guitars to those of Gibson. So your observation may not be far off.


----------



## budda (Jan 1, 2023)

If you like slimmer necks then you need to be trying 60s standards. Thats why they make em. The 76 LPC I almost got had next to no frets and the neck felt very slim - lack of fret contributed. 

Feel is a very personal thing.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 1, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Been spending the weekend with this Orville-
> 
> View attachment 119078
> 
> ...


The top on that is nutty! Looks fantastic against the inlays. Shame to hear it's not immediately screaming "keep me", because the photos sure are screaming it!


----------



## budda (Jan 1, 2023)

CanserDYI said:


> The top on that is nutty! Looks fantastic against the inlays. Shame to hear it's not immediately screaming "keep me", because the photos sure are screaming it!


This is sadly a thing that happens. My G0 was a fantastic guitar all around, and I dont know why I kept grabbing my only non-CS instead .


----------



## AMOS (Jan 1, 2023)

Is $2350 a good deal for a 2021 Slash Appetite Burst? (mint condition)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 1, 2023)

AMOS said:


> Is $2350 a good deal for a 2021 Slash Appetite Burst? (mint condition)


For the Canadian market, in reverb, currently there is a Gibby slash appetite burst for $3081 usd. 

So if you're getting it for 2350 usd, I'd say it's a great deal!


----------



## AMOS (Jan 1, 2023)

soliloquy said:


> For the Canadian market, in reverb, currently there is a Gibby slash appetite burst for $3081 usd.
> 
> So if you're getting it for 2350 usd, I'd say it's a great deal!


It's 2 years old and $800 below MSRP, might be a good pickup


----------



## Estilo (Jan 3, 2023)

yellowv said:


>


I believe there are enough of these Edwards John Sykes LPCs on SSO to warrant its own separate thread. Should we secede?


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 3, 2023)

Estilo said:


> I believe there are enough of these Edwards John Sykes LPCs on SSO to warrant its own separate thread. Should we secede?








Can it be for all John Sykes LP inspired guitars? I'd really like to see if others took the motif and applied it to different shapes.


----------



## Estilo (Jan 3, 2023)

budda said:


> I will have a proper look after work. Functionally I cant find any problems.


Any update on this bro?


----------



## Estilo (Jan 3, 2023)

STRHelvete said:


> Can it be for all John Sykes LP inspired guitars? I'd really like to see if others took the motif and applied it to different shapes.


I'm on board. I'd think if anything, people take Sykes LPs and mod them to look different. I've seen examples of people not jibing with the chrome mirror thing. Except of course those who bought the actual official Gibson John Sykes. Would like to be proven wrong though.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## ShredmasterD (Jan 3, 2023)

a


ShredmasterD said:


>



little les paul playing a les paul on a les paul thread


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 4, 2023)

Estilo said:


> I'm on board. I'd think if anything, people take Sykes LPs and mod them to look different. I've seen examples of people not jibing with the chrome mirror thing. Except of course those who bought the actual official Gibson John Sykes. Would like to be proven wrong though.


Why in the FUCK would anyone buy a JSLP and take the chrome off? If I knew someone who did that I'd beat their ass in the street in the middle of the day so everyone could see. Some people...you could give them to key to eternal happiness and they'd melt it down and make it a toothpick.


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2023)

Estilo said:


> Any update on this bro?


What am i checking again


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 4, 2023)

STRHelvete said:


> Why in the FUCK would anyone buy a JSLP and take the chrome off? If I knew someone who did that I'd beat their ass in the street in the middle of the day so everyone could see. Some people...you could give them to key to eternal happiness and they'd melt it down and make it a toothpick.


some people done like gold hardwear, or yellow-ing binding. As such, the JSLP is a perfect modding platform. 

for example, i think the Jackson RR5 guitar looks great, but I dont really care for Randy Rhoads. IF i ever buy that guitar, it wont be because of RR, but because i enjoy that shape/color/etc and has nothing to do with the namesake artist


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

CanserDYI said:


> The top on that is nutty! Looks fantastic against the inlays. Shame to hear it's not immediately screaming "keep me", because the photos sure are screaming it!



Just an update on that; I realized over the weekend that the guitar just isn’t broken in yet, despite being nearly 30 years old. The previous owner had it set up with such low action you could blow on the neck and play all of “Stairway To Heaven” with your breath, so the fingerboard wasn’t as comfy as something that’s been worn in a bit.

Just got the truss rod wrench yesterday and after a couple tweaks to the setup, I’m really enjoying it. I didn’t put it down all weekend. The Suhr Aldrich goes in tonight and I suspect I’ll have even more fun with it.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

STRHelvete said:


> Why in the FUCK would anyone buy a JSLP and take the chrome off? If I knew someone who did that I'd beat their ass in the street in the middle of the day so everyone could see. Some people...you could give them to key to eternal happiness and they'd melt it down and make it a toothpick.



Hahahah I just saw a dude on YouTube this weekend who replaced all the chrome rings/poker chip with black ones because they didn’t dig it. I was considering one before I got the Orville and Edwards, but I probably would have swapped the stuff out as well, so I just went with the Edwards. The chrome stuff just looks cheap to me. Not sure if it’s the parts that were used in the MIJ’s or what, but they look like cheap plastic.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 4, 2023)

soliloquy said:


> some people done like gold hardwear, or yellow-ing binding. As such, the JSLP is a perfect modding platform.
> 
> for example, i think the Jackson RR5 guitar looks great, but I dont really care for Randy Rhoads. IF i ever buy that guitar, it wont be because of RR, but because i enjoy that shape/color/etc and has nothing to do with the namesake artist


Then just get an LP custom and call it a day. The whole point of the JSLP is the chrome


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 4, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Hahahah I just saw a dude on YouTube this weekend who replaced all the chrome rings/poker chip with black ones because they didn’t dig it. I was considering one before I got the Orville and Edwards, but I probably would have swapped the stuff out as well, so I just went with the Edwards. The chrome stuff just looks cheap to me. Not sure if it’s the parts that were used in the MIJ’s or what, but they look like cheap plastic.


 Don't talk to me or my son ever again..


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2023)

STRHelvete said:


> Then just get an LP custom and call it a day. The whole point of the JSLP is the chrome


Some 68ri’s (first gen so to speak) came with nickel hardware too.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

STRHelvete said:


> Then just get an LP custom and call it a day. The whole point of the JSLP is the chrome



To be fair, most of the JS’s I saw were cheaper than the regular MIJ LP Customs, I don’t think I saw a single one over a grand and I almost snagged one just because of that, but was coming up short on finding them with ebony fingerboards or more importantly, without fret wear, which is why I just went with a new Edwards (that’s out for delivery right now!)


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 4, 2023)

My '87 LPC had factory chrome hardware. I dug it at first but always had a pit in my stomach about it being gold. The binding has aged yellow, so gold suits it. I got a good deal on it, so I wasn't worried about the extra cost of the gold hardware. 

Now it's got gold hardware, removed the pickguard, and has uncovered pickup with gold poles. Looks mean and classy all at once


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

I got the Edwards in today and I’m bonding with it a LOT faster than I did the Orville. This thing feels _exactly _like my buddy’s E-II Horizon III as far as the fit and finish. I can’t find a flaw on it, it feels sturdy, no loose, cheap parts anywhere, bone nut, JB/59 (getting replaced), excellent fret work, my only gripe is the tuners don’t have the highest ratio and those will be getting replaced.


----------



## Estilo (Jan 4, 2023)

budda said:


> I will have a proper look after work. Functionally I cant find any problems.


This.. so functionally there's no problems but did the thicker strings just file the nut grooves down just like that on their own? What are you going to do if you decide you want it back at E standard or E flat..


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 4, 2023)

Estilo said:


> This.. so functionally there's no problems but did the thicker strings just file the nut grooves down just like that on their own? What are you going to do if you decide you want it back at E standard or E flat..


If you put thicker gauge strings on temporarily it won’t do anything to the nut. I suppose the larger strings could chip the edges of the slots. If the slots aren’t wide enough, then the action could be too high at the nut. Not a big deal. I guess the slot could also bind the larger string which leads to less than optimal tuning stability. It would take a lot of time to wear the nut down with the larger strings. Lots of minor issues that I wouldn’t worry about if it’s a one time thing. 

But if you want to keep the guitar in that tuning with that gauge, then it would be best to do a proper setup including filing the nut. You might end up having to replace the nut…just depends on how low they go once you open them up to thickness. Still a cheap/easy thing to do if that’s what you want.

But yea, not optimal but also not a big deal for short term fun with low tunings.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 4, 2023)

dmlinger said:


> My '87 LPC had factory chrome hardware. I dug it at first but always had a pit in my stomach about it being gold. The binding has aged yellow, so gold suits it. I got a good deal on it, so I wasn't worried about the extra cost of the gold hardware.
> 
> Now it's got gold hardware, removed the pickguard, and has uncovered pickup with gold poles. Looks mean and classy all at once


I'm seriously considering refretting my black'n'gold guitar with gold frets to fit the theme. Haven't decided if I wanna spend the money for pure vanity


----------



## Estilo (Jan 5, 2023)

STRHelvete said:


> Why in the FUCK would anyone buy a JSLP and take the chrome off? If I knew someone who did that I'd beat their ass in the street in the middle of the day so everyone could see. Some people...you could give them to key to eternal happiness and they'd melt it down and make it a toothpick.



Two things, the Edwards JS is amazingly priced for the specs and build quality, ebony fb on a MIJ is rather rare. Plus the Distortions take it into any high gain territory very well. So it works for someone looking for quality on a budget. 

Secondly, while I think Sykes' playing transcends genres (check out Derek Sheridian's God of War ft Sykes and Wylde), and many in the heavier styles have been influenced by him while not giving him enough credit, his material, his songs, his aesthetics are largely confined to the hair metal category, which is to no small degree, dated in the modern age. If I could fault Sykes for one thing, it's his lack of content over the past 20+ years, but on the flipside that is also testament to his monumental capabilities as a songwriter, riff guy and singer that he's still relevant to this day. 

If anyone's on Reddit, there's a small subreddit called Japanese_LesPauls started, feel free to join and make it a livelier place.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 5, 2023)

Estilo said:


> Two things, the Edwards JS is amazingly priced for the specs and build quality, ebony fb on a MIJ is rather rare. Plus the Distortions take it into any high gain territory very well. So it works for someone looking for quality on a budget.
> 
> Secondly, while I think Sykes' playing transcends genres (check out Derek Sheridian's God of War ft Sykes and Wylde), and many in the heavier styles have been influenced by him while not giving him enough credit, his material, his songs, his aesthetics are largely confined to the hair metal category, which is to no small degree, dated in the modern age. If I could fault Sykes for one thing, it's his lack of content over the past 20+ years, but on the flipside that is also testament to his monumental capabilities as a songwriter, riff guy and singer that he's still relevant to this day.
> 
> If anyone's on Reddit, there's a small subreddit called Japanese_LesPauls started, feel free to join and make it a livelier place.


Personally I didn't even know who he was...I just like the guitar


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2023)

Estilo said:


> This.. so functionally there's no problems but did the thicker strings just file the nut grooves down just like that on their own? What are you going to do if you decide you want it back at E standard or E flat..


As mentioned the nut hasnt been filed in any way. If I want it back in E i’ll throw on 10-46 and check the neck for bow.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 5, 2023)

I already asked Budda this elsewhere since I know he’s an LP guy, but what are you’s guys opinions on LP bridges/tailpieces? The Orville came with an aluminum one that feels cheap due to the lack of weight, but I’ve heard a lot of LP guys prefer these. The Edwards has a nice hefty one, (both the bridge and tailpiece) and feels better in my hands. 

The Orville has more sustain than any other guitar I’ve ever played, period. It’s almost unnatural, the notes just don’t die out. This is exactly what I’ve seen cited as a reason for digging aluminum over anything else. The Edwards has plenty of sustain, but like I said, that Orville is practically unnatural with how much sustain it has. I suppose next string change I can just switch them around and see how it sounds, but I was curious about the opinions I’d get from others. 

I know this shit is entirely subjective and gets into the mythology of guitars, but I know there are definitely some differences with Strats and the bridges as a result of the materials used, while I wouldn’t call anything better/worse, there’s certainly a difference.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 5, 2023)

I switched my bridge on my Ltd EC 1000 with one from Graphtech. It was a super light weight one. 

I didn't notice any difference plugged in, but unplugged the guitar sounded thin/lifeless. Based on this single interaction, I do prefer the heavier bridges, but I prefer lighter weight guitars? 

So it's a catch for me. Luckily Edwards do play very loud acoustically, so even if the bridge makes it sound somewhat thinner, it will still like a bell


----------



## yellowv (Jan 5, 2023)

I like the aluminum stuff, but I don't notice much difference really. Some of my Gibsons have aluminum and some have zamak. I like the aluminum better but haven't bothered changing any of the ones that aren't. On my Edwards I'm fine with the Gotoh stuff.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 5, 2023)

Kind of contemplating making a Precision guitar kit and make some sort of an LP.
given that it will be a new build, i'm wondering if its worth dealing with various woods here.

I'm looking for the following: 
1) acoustically loud 
2) lightest weight possible 
3) most resonant as possible.


though i'm a fan of Mahogany necks, and despise maple necks, the rest seems free game.
wondering if its worth having an alder or ash body...

or just stick with classic combo of hog body and neck and maple cap


----------



## tedtan (Jan 5, 2023)

The 1950s Les Pauls had aluminum tailpieces, so that’s what I see most people preferring for historical accuracy if nothing else.

But if the heavier tailpiece works for you, go for it.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 5, 2023)

tedtan said:


> The 1950s Les Pauls had aluminum tailpieces, so that’s what I see most people preferring for historical accuracy if nothing else.
> 
> But if the heavier tailpiece works for you, go for it.



Yep. I don’t have enough experience with either to have a preference and it’s totally in that subjective area that doesn’t really matter all that much. I just figured that LP bridges/tailpieces are pretty cheap, opposed to Strat trems where a Callaham will set you back almost $200, I could switch bridges all day long and not break the bank with an LP. 

If you go to TGP, the only proper bridge will be an aluminum one. I’ll try swapping them next time I do a string change, just for curiosity’s sake.


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2023)

I’d wager not all aluminium is made equal and higher quality product “sounds better” ymmv (things Im not thinking about ever again )


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 5, 2023)

budda said:


> I’d wager not all aluminium is made equal and higher quality product “sounds better” ymmv (things Im not thinking about ever again )



I made a thread about the pick rabbit hole I went down for all of 10 minutes one day and declared I’d never discuss pick differences ever again because I absolutely hate those discussions. No one else gives a shit and it’s way too subjective to even discuss with any real advancement coming as a result.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 5, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Yep. I don’t have enough experience with either to have a preference and it’s totally in that subjective area that doesn’t really matter all that much. I just figured that LP bridges/tailpieces are pretty cheap, opposed to Strat trems where a Callaham will set you back almost $200, I could switch bridges all day long and not break the bank with an LP.
> 
> If you go to TGP, the only proper bridge will be an aluminum one. I’ll try swapping them next time I do a string change, just for curiosity’s sake.


Faber is to Gibson hardware upgrades as Callahan is to Fender hardware upgrades, and will run anywhere from $50 to $300 US depending on the specific parts you want. I think Faber parts are all made in Germany, hence the price.

Stew Mac, Philadelphia Luthier Supply, or somewhere similar should have much less expensive parts.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 5, 2023)

tedtan said:


> Faber is to Gibson hardware upgrades as Callahan is to Fender hardware upgrades, and will run anywhere from $50 to $300 US depending on the specific parts you want. I think Faber parts are all made in Germany, hence the price.
> 
> Stew Mac, Philadelphia Luthier Supply, or somewhere similar should have much less expensive parts.



Sweet, thanks man!


----------



## cardinal (Jan 5, 2023)

First bad Gibson experience, though maybe it'll settle in? Picked up a used '21 LP Studio from GC for a great price. Some finish niggles but it's used so who knows what caused it. 

Set it up and the treble strings are awesome and it shreds hard. But the wound strings are super clanky and from measuring it, seems like the action height actually starts dropping from the 16th to the 22nd fret. Will have to take a harder look at it later, but the action is either too high above the 12th fret or too low above it. Huh.


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2023)

cardinal said:


> First bad Gibson experience, though maybe it'll settle in? Picked up a used '21 LP Studio from GC for a great price. Some finish niggles but it's used so who knows what caused it.
> 
> Set it up and the treble strings are awesome and it shreds hard. But the wound strings are super clanky and from measuring it, seems like the action height actually starts dropping from the 16th to the 22nd fret. Will have to take a harder look at it later, but the action is either too high above the 12th fret or too low above it. Huh.


Is this a long way of saying possibly warped neck?


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 5, 2023)

soliloquy said:


> Kind of contemplating making a Precision guitar kit and make some sort of an LP.
> given that it will be a new build, i'm wondering if its worth dealing with various woods here.
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> ...


I’d vote all hog with a maple cap


----------



## Estilo (Jan 6, 2023)

s


budda said:


> Is this a long way of saying possibly warped neck?


Ski jump?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 6, 2023)

cardinal said:


> First bad Gibson experience, though maybe it'll settle in? Picked up a used '21 LP Studio from GC for a great price. Some finish niggles but it's used so who knows what caused it.
> 
> Set it up and the treble strings are awesome and it shreds hard. But the wound strings are super clanky and from measuring it, seems like the action height actually starts dropping from the 16th to the 22nd fret. Will have to take a harder look at it later, but the action is either too high above the 12th fret or too low above it. Huh.



Just tossing it out there, but there’s a few guys who do the fall-away thing with frets, were after the 12th fret the frets are filed down a little lower as they reach the 22nd fret. I wonder if someone did that with the frets and maybe just lowered the bass side of the bridge down a bit?

Just spouting off whatever comes to mind without actually seeing it.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 6, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Just tossing it out there, but there’s a few guys who do the fall-away thing with frets, were after the 12th fret the frets are filed down a little lower as they reach the 22nd fret. I wonder if someone did that with the frets and maybe just lowered the bass side of the bridge down a bit?
> 
> Just spouting off whatever comes to mind without actually seeing it.


Yeah, fall away would have the action rise as you approach the 22nd fret. This is the opposite: the string starts to get closer to the frets between 16-22 or so. Kinda hard to work around that. 

I'll have to take a harder look at it tonight. Probably just return it.


----------



## cardinal (Saturday at 1:57 PM)

Question: how much difference does the ebony board really make? Say between a typical Standard and a '68-spec Custom, where the only difference would be rosewood or ebony for the board.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Saturday at 2:13 PM)

cardinal said:


> Question: how much difference does the ebony board really make? Say between a typical Standard and a '68-spec Custom, where the only difference would be rosewood or ebony for the board.



I think it's more personal preference than anything else. There's a slight tonal change with ebony having a bit of snap to it kind of like maple as a result of being a hard wood with a tight grain, but I've also played plenty of rosewood boards that end up sounding brighter for other reasons and all that shit is a crapshoot. I prefer it just for the feel of it. A brand new ebony board already feels broken in where a rosewood board you have to break in. I realized last weekend that's why I wasn't bonding with the Orville right away; it's a 25-year old guitar but it was barely played so it's not broken in at all. Rosewood is great when it's nice and worn and/or has a tighter grain, but when that shit feels dry....ugh.


----------



## dmlinger (Saturday at 3:27 PM)

RevDrucifer said:


> I think it's more personal preference than anything else. There's a slight tonal change with ebony having a bit of snap to it kind of like maple as a result of being a hard wood with a tight grain, but I've also played plenty of rosewood boards that end up sounding brighter for other reasons and all that shit is a crapshoot. I prefer it just for the feel of it. A brand new ebony board already feels broken in where a rosewood board you have to break in. I realized last weekend that's why I wasn't bonding with the Orville right away; it's a 25-year old guitar but it was barely played so it's not broken in at all. Rosewood is great when it's nice and worn and/or has a tighter grain, but when that shit feels dry....ugh.


Yea I’d agree it’s preference. I’d imagine most people that get a custom vs a standard do so for aesthetic reasons. Dressed up black with lots of binding vs a sunburst. 

I have Duncan Distortions in my standard and in one of my Customs. Tone is pretty much the exact same. The guitars feel different but that’s just because they are different guitars. I wouldn’t attribute it to the fretboard.


----------



## soliloquy (Saturday at 6:49 PM)

@Dudley 

Interesting you mention the LC vs the LS for Tokais. 

Supposedly, as per mylespaul.com, LCs stand for either:
All mahogany with nitro finish
Or
Nitro finish 
Or
All mahogany with poly finish

LS on the other hand stand for either:
Maple cap with poly finish
Poly finish 

I'm having a hard time figuring out which of the many tokais over the last 40 years come with nitro or poly finishes. 

Any InSite?


----------



## Dudley (Saturday at 8:05 PM)

@soliloquy

I could be entirely way off, but I think that’s wrong. My understanding is that LC = Les Paul Custom visuals (inlays, multi-ply binding etc), and LS = Standard visually.

I could be wrong there, but all the Tokai’s I’ve looked at in any depth follow that pattern. Also, both my LC’s are a maple cap over mahogany and nitro, but they also make LC’s that are mahogany caps over mahogany bodies (typically the Wine Red ones, but some dealers do have Black Beauties in this config) and they also make poly versions of both.

LS do have maple caps as far as I’m aware, but come in both poly and nitro depending on the model number/cost. 

When buying new, Tokai usually slap a sticker on the pickguard saying it’s lacquer. If there’s no sticker it’s more than likely going to be poly. The model numbers have gone up recently, but the last few years it’s typically around the 200 mark that you start seeing nitro. I think now it’s around 230 though. I’ve seen at least a few recent LC212’s that are still poly, so it must be higher now. Worth noting that nitro may start at a lower number on LS models, but it’s mainly the LC’s I pay attention to as they’re just my preference.

Historically though I have no idea if all the above is correct. Its definitely what I’ve seen and understood over the last few years of their recent offerings, but I think I’m in the minority when it comes to Tokai fanboys in that I’ve got no idea about or interest in the ‘golden’ era when they were a new alternative in the market to Gibsons. From what I gather over on the Tokai forum it’s a bit of a dark art keeping track of all their production changes over the years and if you’ve BFF of an interest in vintage models that’s the place to try to solve the mystery.

Apologies for what turned in to an essay, but hopefully at least some of that was useful!


----------



## Dudley (Saturday at 8:19 PM)

And just because I can’t talk about Tokai’s without at least a little bit of guitar porn… random shot of one of mine:


----------



## budda (Saturday at 9:38 PM)

I tweaked the truss rod a touch on my LPC and it's in fine form. Wish I had the chops to accompany


----------



## RevDrucifer (Monday at 8:58 AM)

Put the Zakk Wylde set in this over the weekend and spent way too much time last night trying to nail the No More Tears tone. My neighbors heard more pinch harmonics last night than they’ve heard in the last 16 months I’ve lived there. 

I’m really in love with this guitar, a lot. I was on Reverb last night and had to talk myself out of buying a white one. Pretty sure I’m going to sell an amp to fund another one. I can’t believe these things are as cheap as they are for the quality they’re at.


----------



## budda (Monday at 9:07 AM)

In Flames hours!


----------



## Estilo (Monday at 9:31 PM)

@RevDrucifer Is that the Edwards E-LPC? Man I wish I had the handiwork abilities to put EMGs and the requisite pots on LP types on the fly. Having to get long-short shafts and what not.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Tuesday at 8:46 AM)

Estilo said:


> @RevDrucifer Is that the Edwards E-LPC? Man I wish I had the handiwork abilities to put EMGs and the requisite pots on LP types on the fly. Having to get long-short shafts and what not.



It is indeed. The Reverb store I ordered the EMG’s from specified that I had to pick short/long shaft pots, I just sent him a message and let him know I needed the long shaft pots, EMG makes a set for each. 

The installation is super easy, aside from the fucking stock switch in the Edwards not being wired normally. I ran into an issue where I was only getting half-power from the bridge pickup and full power on the neck pickup. I actually spent several hours troubleshooting this and spoke to the seller about it, I thought I had an issue with the battery buss having a cold solder joint, but he explained he runs into this all the time with non-Gibsons because of the switches. 

Long story short, he was right. EMG also makes a solderless switch for $25, which is now on it’s way. I have both pickups working at full power, they’re both just using the neck’s volume/tone knobs, which is fine for the time being. 

Outside of that issue, it’s pretty easy to get the pickups in and wired up, it’s all solderless and the diagrams make it simple!


----------



## will_shred (Tuesday at 9:10 AM)

My #1, 2019 Les Paul classic. 

Removed stock electronics and installed my own hand wound pickups and wired it old school, installed a master coil splitting switch for fun. 

Replaced grover tuners with kluson deluxe locking tuners 

Frets have been leveled and polished to perfection

I love this axe


----------



## Estilo (Wednesday at 3:59 AM)

RevDrucifer said:


> It is indeed. The Reverb store I ordered the EMG’s from specified that I had to pick short/long shaft pots, I just sent him a message and let him know I needed the long shaft pots, EMG makes a set for each.
> 
> The installation is super easy, aside from the fucking stock switch in the Edwards not being wired normally. I ran into an issue where I was only getting half-power from the bridge pickup and full power on the neck pickup. I actually spent several hours troubleshooting this and spoke to the seller about it, I thought I had an issue with the battery buss having a cold solder joint, but he explained he runs into this all the time with non-Gibsons because of the switches.
> 
> ...



How much soldering did you have to do? I know the pickups are solderless but everything else? 

And bummer that means that's something all non-Gibson LPs will run into?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Wednesday at 7:56 AM)

Estilo said:


> How much soldering did you have to do? I know the pickups are solderless but everything else?
> 
> And bummer that means that's something all non-Gibson LPs will run into?



Just some de-soldering of the old electronics because I prefer to keep whatever length of wiring I can with pickups, but they can be cut out if you don’t want to de-solder them. For the actual installation no soldering at all!

Doesn’t mean it effects ALL non-Gibsons, but he said it happens quite frequently with non-Gibsons. And if you want to ensure you don’t have to do ANY soldering, I’d get the EMG switch for $25 extra bucks. If the 3-way isn’t wired the same way the EMG’s need it to be, you can re-wire the switch but that was a big ole “Nope!” from me. 

This is the guy’s Reverb store, he’s extremely helpful and I don’t think he’d mind if you hit him up with pictures of your 3-way. Can’t promise he’ll be able to tell you from the pics how it’s wired but he’s definitely seen quite a few of them. https://reverb.com/shop/jasons-shop...os-share&utm_campaign=shop&utm_content=231991


----------



## Estilo (Yesterday at 4:47 AM)

RevDrucifer said:


> Just some de-soldering of the old electronics because I prefer to keep whatever length of wiring I can with pickups, but they can be cut out if you don’t want to de-solder them. For the actual installation no soldering at all!
> 
> Doesn’t mean it effects ALL non-Gibsons, but he said it happens quite frequently with non-Gibsons. And if you want to ensure you don’t have to do ANY soldering, I’d get the EMG switch for $25 extra bucks. If the 3-way isn’t wired the same way the EMG’s need it to be, you can re-wire the switch but that was a big ole “Nope!” from me.
> 
> This is the guy’s Reverb store, he’s extremely helpful and I don’t think he’d mind if you hit him up with pictures of your 3-way. Can’t promise he’ll be able to tell you from the pics how it’s wired but he’s definitely seen quite a few of them. https://reverb.com/shop/jasons-shop...os-share&utm_campaign=shop&utm_content=231991



Thanks man, I should give it a go. But at this stage my EMGs came from a used Jackson DKMG, so it's a single vol and single tone, and I'm not sure those are long shafts. Cool that soldering isn't needed though!


----------



## NoodleFace (Yesterday at 8:10 AM)

Question for the guys with EMGs. I think I know the answer but wanted to confirm - is it my understanding that no additional pickup routing is required for installing EMGs in a LP? I figure I'd just toss the battery (padded) inside the control cavity like my Kiesel.

Still trying to decide what pickups to put in this thing. I was kind of toying the idea of gold covered EMGs so it has the classic look from the catalog, but I also think black EMGs might look nice too.

I know that putting EMGs in a 75 LP Custom is kind of sacrilege but I'm not sure yet


----------



## soliloquy (Yesterday at 8:47 AM)

NoodleFace said:


> Question for the guys with EMGs. I think I know the answer but wanted to confirm - is it my understanding that no additional pickup routing is required for installing EMGs in a LP? I figure I'd just toss the battery (padded) inside the control cavity like my Kiesel.
> 
> Still trying to decide what pickups to put in this thing. I was kind of toying the idea of gold covered EMGs so it has the classic look from the catalog, but I also think black EMGs might look nice too.
> 
> ...




thats right, the EMG pickups dont need additional routing to fit into an LP.
however, the pickup rings may not 100% match. You may have to get special (curved bottom) pickup rings from EMGs, and you may have to drill additional pickup ring holes on the side. the difference is like a millimeter a part, so its minimal, but it MAY require you to do so.

key word being 'may'. You maybe fine with just the standard rings.


also, try looking into the multiple options that EMG has to offer. they are no longer just 81/85 sets. they do offer single coils and p90's in humbucker housing, so if you're looking for other tonal options, maybe worth your time to research a bit.

as for color, that is purely subjective. I personally wouldn't go with black pickups, but that is just me.


----------



## NoodleFace (Yesterday at 9:04 AM)

soliloquy said:


> thats right, the EMG pickups dont need additional routing to fit into an LP.
> however, the pickup rings may not 100% match. You may have to get special (curved bottom) pickup rings from EMGs, and you may have to drill additional pickup ring holes on the side. the difference is like a millimeter a part, so its minimal, but it MAY require you to do so.
> 
> key word being 'may'. You maybe fine with just the standard rings.
> ...


Thanks - new pickup rings would actually be nice. I think these are the original and they're semi-damaged haha


----------



## soliloquy (Yesterday at 9:15 AM)

NoodleFace said:


> Thanks - new pickup rings would actually be nice. I think these are the original and they're semi-damaged haha


another thing to consider would be the pins. EMG sells 2 different pin lengths for fender vs gibson type guitars. So go on their website and pay special attention to what you order. Though i think they have decent return policy


----------



## RevDrucifer (Yesterday at 9:21 AM)

Estilo said:


> Thanks man, I should give it a go. But at this stage my EMGs came from a used Jackson DKMG, so it's a single vol and single tone, and I'm not sure those are long shafts. Cool that soldering isn't needed though!



Really easy to figure it out, they look like this!


----------



## dmlinger (Yesterday at 9:32 AM)

Always get long shaft pots for a LP style guitar.


----------



## cindarkness (Yesterday at 12:11 PM)

Any owners of the Epiphone 1959 LP Standard here? I have more single cuts than I have hands, but still missing a proper Les Paul. I cant justify spending 2k € on a Gibson and the Tribute or Studio versions don't feel right to me. So I have been gassing hard on this Epi since the Christmas. I've asked around but none of the local shops are planning to stock it any time soon, so I can't go and _cop a feel _you know 

Will this give me the "holy grail Gibson" feel that's missing from my collection? I feel like I would enjoy the chunkier neck a lot, never been a fan of the slim jim feeling necks. It has the proper Burstbuckers as well, which is great. And it comes with a pink plush case..


----------



## soliloquy (Yesterday at 1:20 PM)

cindarkness said:


> Any owners of the Epiphone 1959 LP Standard here? I have more single cuts than I have hands, but still missing a proper Les Paul. I cant justify spending 2k € on a Gibson and the Tribute or Studio versions don't feel right to me. So I have been gassing hard on this Epi since the Christmas. I've asked around but none of the local shops are planning to stock it any time soon, so I can't go and _cop a feel _you know
> 
> Will this give me the "holy grail Gibson" feel that's missing from my collection? I feel like I would enjoy the chunkier neck a lot, never been a fan of the slim jim feeling necks. It has the proper Burstbuckers as well, which is great. And it comes with a pink plush case..
> 
> View attachment 119672




at that price, why not go for a japanese LP? 
nothing wrong with the EPI. Supposedly its a great guitar, but for a more bang-for-the-buck, and better QC and specs, japanese LPs maybe worth looking into?


----------



## lost_horizon (Yesterday at 5:43 PM)

soliloquy said:


> at that price, why not go for a japanese LP?
> nothing wrong with the EPI. Supposedly its a great guitar, but for a more bang-for-the-buck, and better QC and specs, japanese LPs maybe worth looking into?


You can get great Jap LP's for $300


----------



## Mourguitars (Yesterday at 6:00 PM)

I found a dead mint case Queen 2003 1960 re issue Classic on reverb from a guy in my town ...i lost sleep thinking about it ...i messaged the guy to see if he wanted to sell local...he sold it a day earlier...local ...So

I like that Guitar with the 500T....it speaks to me for some reason mine is a 1999 ...didnt need it but you know that drill..GAS

Mike


----------



## dmlinger (Yesterday at 6:18 PM)

Mourguitars said:


> I found a dead mint case Queen 2003 1960 re issue Classic on reverb from a guy in my town ...i lost sleep thinking about it ...i messaged the guy to see if he wanted to sell local...he sold it a day earlier...local ...So
> 
> I like that Guitar with the 500T....it speaks to me for some reason mine is a 1999 ...didnt need it but you know that drill..GAS
> 
> Mike


Damn I hate it when they get away. Local deals are the best, too. 

Another one will come around! Stay strong


----------



## Estilo (Yesterday at 10:33 PM)

soliloquy said:


> at that price, why not go for a japanese LP?
> nothing wrong with the EPI. Supposedly its a great guitar, but for a more bang-for-the-buck, and better QC and specs, japanese LPs maybe worth looking into?


Never understood the hype with those 59 Epis. What's up with that red back? The horn is still the blunt Epi horn, the top is a gawdy veneer. Fuck that long tenon shit when all Edwards LPs (though recently discontinued) are long tenons at similar pricing, with SD pickups and Japanese finishing.


----------

